# We have a pregnant girlie on our hands!



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

The vet just confirmed it today via x-ray: there are 5 - 6 puppies inside my Linney girl, an Alaskan Husky I recently bought from a mushing kennel. She has only been here 3 weeks, so I want to stress that it *DID NOT HAPPEN HERE*! She was pregnant but not showing when I purchased her and brought her home. She was likely mated while she was in Alaska running as a tour dog - her puppies are most likely "purebred" Alaskan Huskies.

She is due in 5 - 14 days - so I am scrambling to get myself and my home prepared. It is too late for an emergency spay, so I am not considering that at all.

Needless to say, I am a little freaked out (and secretly maybe a LITTLE excited), and doing everything I can to prepare for these pups' arrival. I have never really read much about whelping or canine pregnancy, so I've been reading all of Myra Savant-Harris' books. If anyone has any other suggestions for books to read, that would be SUPER helpful! We are busily preparing the whelping area in our sunroom and ordering supplies.

For those of you who know me, you know that I will handle this "surprise" responsibly, including care of the mother, care of the pups and of course, placement of the puppies. If they are Alaskan Husky pups, my goal would be to place them in responsible, recreational mushing homes or a similar working environment.

My mentor in the mushing world is going to help me with the whelping, as well as one of the vet techs who happens to show and breed Boxers. She lives literally 2 minutes up the street. My vet is also on call 24/7 to help give Linney the best possible care in case of any emergency.

This is definitely going to be a new experience for me. I just wanted to give everyone a heads-up that there will definitely be lots of photos coming as she nears her due date and of course, after the pups arrive!

Here is a photo of the expecting momma - first photo is the day I first met her and agreed to buy her. Second photo was taken this weekend in my living room.










Another pic - she's such a happy-go-lucky girl.










And now I will sit back and prepare myself for the onslaught that happens on DF whenever puppies are mentioned.  I just know there's many of you on here who would be interested in this update and seeing photos as the puppies develop and grow.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Sweet lord, good luck! You've been around long enough that I'm positive you'll do right by these puppies.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Thank you Xeph for the vote of confidence, and especially the good luck - I am definitely going to need it!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Don't forget to by a decently sized food scale from Walmart xD!!!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I can't imagine the surprise. "Linney, why do you look fat? Haven't you been pulling a sled for the past three weeks?" Congratulations. 

How will you tell if they are Alaskan Huskies?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Is it common for Alaskan Huskies not to be specifically bred to a particular male, just whatever males tags her, or was this an unusual occurance among mushing Huskies?

Oh, I can't wait to see pictures! Good thing for you she isn't going to have a dozen! 5-6 will be enough to keep you busy for a while, I think  .


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh goodness, what kind of breeder did you get her from exactly??

I imagine that it was quite a shock finding out she was pregnant, especially since you have so little time to prepare! I'm sure there are breeders here that will give you some advice on raising a litter, good luck with the pups and I look forward to seeing lots and LOTS of puppy pictures! (Hint hint!) Lol!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

LOL! Thankfully I have a great scale here already - I own both a big food scale (I use it to portion out my dogs' raw diet) and a huge honkin' veterinary scale since my doggers get weighed weekly during the sledding season.

Reagan, you have no idea the contortions my mind when through when I realized what was going on. I kept saying to Linney in a sing-song voice, "Haha Linney, you are so chubby, you look like a goat. Ha ha ha!" LOL! Who would've guessed!? When her nipples started protruding I just KNEW. Then came the day when I felt her belly and felt puppies kicking. 

You hit the nail on the head when you said "How will you tell?" 

First off, I know for a fact that until October 1, Linney was in Alaska, in the middle of nowhere running tours with a large group of intact Alaskans. That puts my money on an Alaskan father. There aren't exactly tons of strays running around unpopulated Alaska. After that point, she was in the Upper Peninsula in a sleddog kennel that is set up in such a way that the ONLY males who potentially had access, if she was bred there, were other working sled dogs. 

The variation in Alaskan Huskies is sooo huge that it will be VERY hard to tell at first. But, I know the general "type" of all the sled dogs that were sent to Alaska for touring with Linney; I spent an entire weekend at their kennel, studying the dogs and learning about their bloodlines. I expect them to look like mid-distance or distance mushing pups - well-furred, most likely prick eared, straight-backed with a long sloped croup. 

I'm hoping it will be fairly obvious by the time they are ready to be advertised and placed in new homes. Time will tell!


----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh wow... What a surprise! Good luck with the puppies! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> Is it common for Alaskan Huskies not to be specifically bred to a particular male, just whatever males tags her, or was this an unusual occurance among mushing Huskies?


This is HIGHLY unusual, in my experience hanging around sleddog kennels. Of course, there are always those bad apples who let dogs breed willy-nilly. Usually, litters of Alaskan Huskies are carefully planned and thought out just like any other reputable breeder would.



> Oh goodness, what kind of breeder did you get her from exactly??


Actually, she came from an extremely reputable, honest mushing kennel that raises dogs for distance racing and tours. You have to understand that, as far as I can possibly tell, Linney was probably not in their possession when she was bred. According to how far along she is, it happened while she was being LEASED to another kennel to run summer tours in Alaska. So the "blame" would rest solely on the touring company that leased her.

That being said - this is a much different situation than buying a puppy from a show breeder. We're talking a professional working kennel with paid staff and handlers, that manages a full-time touring operation. Linney was one of many tour dogs (extremely WELL cared for and loved, I might add) who were being "retired" and sold to other mushers. 

The working dog world, and in particular the mushing world, is a whole different ballgame than buying a pup from a show breeder... but that said, I am still very particular who I would feel comfortable buying a dog from. Let me just say that I am still VERY comfortable with buying a dog from this kennel and wouldn't hesitate to do so again. I have never seen such a conscientious, reputable sleddog operation, and that's the truth.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It seems to me that a touring operation like that would want to spay the females, at least. Just to prevent trouble, especially since the dogs are out of their control a lot of the time.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

How exciting and scary! lol! Have you spoken with the mushing kennel that sold her to you about the pregnancy? I'm just curious to see their take on it!

I hope the pups all get snatched up quick -- or else I'll be on my way west to find you, ha! I've been offered two dogs in my first month of training -- an experienced 3-year-old and a 3-month-old pup. It's making it VERY hard to hold out for my dream pup next spring. I think I need to start looking at a bigger house with more property. XD


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> It seems to me that a touring operation like that would want to spay the females, at least. Just to prevent trouble, especially since the dogs are out of their control a lot of the time.


In addition to touring, their dogs also race Iditarod as well as longer mid-distance races in the Midwest. Their bloodlines ARE valuable to the mushing community, and they DO spay and neuter the dogs that don't "make the cut". I can't speak for why certain dogs are spayed and others are intact, but I do trust their judgment as they are a very responsible operation whose dogs are well-known as some of the best bloodlines in the Midwest. 

Jess, I've emailed them now that I know it is a certainty. I'm sure we'll be talking over the next few days. And yes, excting and scary pretty much describes it!

Wow - you've been offered two dogs already? That's awesome, the mushers must really like you!   Experienced dogs are worth their weight in gold. Puppies are fun but the experienced, veteran dogs are where it's at! I don't know what I'd do without Linney and my two Iditarod veterans, Martha and Hoover. They are amazing athletes. 

And of course if you find you're out in the Midwest for whatever reason, you'd always be more than welcome to stop over and visit the pups and the rest of the crew.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I think this is an instance where it's appropriate to give a sincere "yay, puppies!"


----------



## 2Dogs&ACat (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow! Thats an exciting surprise. Good luck raising and placing pups. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

sassafras said:


> I think this is an instance where it's appropriate to give a sincere "yay, puppies!"


Eh. "Yay puppies!" for Nekomi, yes. But I do think it was irresponsible of the kennel to have an accidental pregnancy in the first place, and to place an unspayed (and pregnant!) dog in a recreational home. So I can't be too thrilled. I'm glad they'll be born in a responsible home, for sure.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

nekomi said:


> Wow - you've been offered two dogs already? That's awesome, the mushers must really like you!   Experienced dogs are worth their weight in gold. Puppies are fun but the experienced, veteran dogs are where it's at! I don't know what I'd do without Linney and my two Iditarod veterans, Martha and Hoover. They are amazing athletes.
> 
> And of course if you find you're out in the Midwest for whatever reason, you'd always be more than welcome to stop over and visit the pups and the rest of the crew.


They're so friendly and so eager to get me more dogs, haha! Also, I think many of the mushers I've met are at full dog capacity -- so any dogs that are for sale or in need of a home get thrown at me. I think my plan is to continue training Dex, along with my new pup next year. Then, by the time they sort of know what they're doing, I'll hopefully be in a position to take on some more dogs. I'm thinking my third will be an experienced dog (if I can get one, of course) and my fourth will be a rescue. But that's years down the road... I think. 

And I'm fairly certain our paths will cross at some point. We crazy dog-mushing ladies need to stick together


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> I think this is an instance where it's appropriate to give a sincere "yay, puppies!"


Aww, why thank you Sassafrass!  It is hard to be excited when you're the one building the whelping box at the last minute and ordering crazy amounts of Ebsilac, Calsorb, NutraStat and latex gloves. But, secretly I'm looking forward to learning about whelping and the early care of pups.  And I know they are going to be adorable!!

As an update, I just heard back from the kennel. They agreed that according to her due date, it happened while she was in Alaska. They are talking to the kennel who had her during that time to try and get more information and narrow down who the father would be, but they agree that it's likely another working dog. They did say that she is unrelated to any of the other dogs that were there, so that's good news.

They also offered to take the puppies back and place them if I wanted to go that route. That is probably not something I'd be interested in doing, but they are stepping up to the plate. They are doing everything I expect a reputable mushing operation to do... so that's good news!



> They're so friendly and so eager to get me more dogs, haha! Also, I think many of the mushers I've met are at full dog capacity -- so any dogs that are for sale or in need of a home get thrown at me. I think my plan is to continue training Dex, along with my new pup next year. Then, by the time they sort of know what they're doing, I'll hopefully be in a position to take on some more dogs. I'm thinking my third will be an experienced dog (if I can get one, of course) and my fourth will be a rescue. But that's years down the road... I think.


LOL! You sound juuuust like me.  My advice is, do what you need to do to accomplish your goals. No more, no less. I have never regretted adding a dog to my household. Especially in the case of these experienced sleddogs, I honestly don't know how I stayed in the sport without them. 

It's good that you have a plan in mind and you know where you want to go in the sport. Are you thinking recreational, sprint racing, mid-distance, camping...?



> And I'm fairly certain our paths will cross at some point. We crazy dog-mushing ladies need to stick together


Yes, I think so too!  It's funny because that is exactly what my friend Shannon says to me all the time.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Willowy said:


> Eh. "Yay puppies!" for Nekomi, yes. But I do think it was irresponsible of the kennel to have an accidental pregnancy in the first place, and to place an unspayed (and pregnant!) dog in a recreational home. So I can't be too thrilled. I'm glad they'll be born in a responsible home, for sure.


I agree with Willowy, I'm glad these pups are being raised in a good home with Nekomi and will probably find wonderful homes, but I have a hard time understanding why the standards for what's "responsible" or even "acceptible" with Alaskan Husky kennels are so different. If you're a show breeder and you breed without health testing, you're unacceptable, but apparently for Alaskan Huskies it's fine to let an intact female in heat go off with a bunch of strange, intact male dogs, get bred with a mystery dog and then come back and sell her to an unsuspecting buyer while pregnant? It's great that they'd be willing to take the puppies back and place them, but so many things could have been done to prevent this. I guess you can support what you want to support.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I somehow missed that you even got another dog! And now she's going to have puppies, that's so exciting! I know you'll do a wonderful job with them. Hey if you keep all of them you'll have your own full sled team!


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

nekomi said:


> Are you thinking recreational, sprint racing, mid-distance, camping...?


I'm pretty sure I'll just be recreational for awhile. Although, many of the mushers I've met said the same thing a few years ago... and here there are, 20+ dogs deep and training for serious races whenever they have free time, day or night. It really is an addiction!

By the way, this past Sunday, Dexter ran with my mentor's team of 4 dogs. Dexter did AWESOME! I'm so impressed by how hard he pulls and how focused he is. I was really worried he'd lose interest and end up getting dragged around, but he keeps up just fine. He also doesn't try to mark every 10 feet, which I was afraid he might do. After running with the team, I hooked Dex up by himself and had him pull me on my rig for a short distance, just to see if he could do it -- and he did! With no problem! Granted, I'm tiny and my rig is very light, but I wasn't expecting him to pull on his own. He's a smart pooch!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

nekomi said:


> Are you thinking recreational, sprint racing, mid-distance, camping...?


Oh my doG, the thought of mushing out to a remote area and camping is almost enough to make me think seriously about sled dogs. How cool would that be?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> but apparently for Alaskan Huskies it's fine to let an intact female in heat go off with a bunch of strange, intact male dogs, get bred with a mystery dog and then come back and sell her to an unsuspecting buyer while pregnant? It's great that they'd be willing to take the puppies back and place them, but so many things could have been done to prevent this. I guess you can support what you want to support.


I'm definitely not saying that I SUPPORT or condone what happened, just that I understand that sometimes, things can happen despite the best of intentions. I have no reason to believe this is a common or regular occurrence with this kennel and it didn't even happen at their facility. The dogs were in the care of another kennel who they believed to be responsible, and unfortunately that was not the case. Besides, how could I have known when I bought Linney that she would be pregnant? How could the kennel have honestly known? She wasn't showing or even acting pregnant.

Anyway, I'm not really interested in debating all that, although I knew it would come up. I do respect your opinion on the matter and I do agree with you that many things could have been done to prevent this. I just personally don't feel that this ONE incident is enough to label them irresponsible... I could see that being the case if this was a regular occurence in their kennel. Mostly I just wanted to give everyone a heads-up so that the puppy photos wouldn't be a shocker. 



> Oh my doG, the thought of mushing out to a remote area and camping is almost enough to make me think seriously about sled dogs. How cool would that be?


That is my big goal with the dogs. My dream would be to take a trip up north with them and camp for a week or two.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I guess to me it's common sense that you don't let an intact female, in heat, run around unsupervised with a bunch of intact males. What do you think was gonna happen? Obviously it's commonplace for breeders like this to keep all their dogs intact and in large groups, it's not like some freak accident like the fence blew down and the dogs got out. You're supporting what you want to support.

Okay, I'm not posting on this thread anymore. Good luck with your puppies.


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

I could be all wrong about this but IMHO unless you bred the dog yourself you couldn't call the pups purebred. Or maybe I should say I wouldn't in all good conscientiousness.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I guess to me it's common sense that you don't let an intact female, in heat, run around unsupervised with a bunch of intact males.


I'm sure that back in the day when dogs were necessary for survival they would take off a quarter or half their team because the bitches were in season 

Crap happens. Nekomi didn't know when she bought the dog, and neither did the people that sold her the dog. Whatever. At least the dog is in capable hands for the whelping, and I'd imagine Nekomi could get help if she needed it.

If the bitch is due to whelp in the next one to two weeks, it's far too late for an emergency spay. What do you want?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> I guess to me it's common sense that you don't let an intact female, in heat, run around unsupervised with a bunch of intact males. What do you think was gonna happen? Obviously it's commonplace for breeders like this to keep all their dogs intact and in large groups, it's not like some freak accident like the fence blew down and the dogs got out. You're supporting what you want to support.
> 
> Okay, I'm not posting on this thread anymore. Good luck with your puppies.


Wait, you think that they were kept in large groups unsupervised? That is totally not the case. While at the touring company, the dogs were kept either penned INDIVIDUALLY or tethered INDIVIDUALLY, as per the standard in the mushing community. If one got loose or something happened on a training run, I feel it was the tour company's responsiblity to notify the kennel I bought Linney from. They obviously did not do this. Therefore I place the blame on the touring company and not the kennel. 

Not sure what else to say but I don't know where you got the idea that the dogs just lived in a big group unsupervised all the time.



> I could be all wrong about this but IMHO unless you bred the dog yourself you couldn't call the pups purebred. Or maybe I should say I wouldn't in all good conscientiousness.


You can never call Alaskan Husky pups "purebred". By definition, they are a TYPE, not a breed, bred specifically for working. They have pedigrees but they are not "purebred". There's no point in advertising these pups as purebred, and I don't remember saying I would advertise them as such? I would be totally honest about their origins; I have no reason to lie, I am in no hurry to place the pups. I have the space, money and time necessary to keep them as long as necessary.

Edited to add that ALASKAN Huskies are not the same as SIBERIAN Huskies. It's easy to make that mistake if you are not very familiar with Northern breeds.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

sassafras said:


> I think this is an instance where it's appropriate to give a sincere "yay, puppies!"


Agreed. I think nekomi covered all the main points (unintentional breeding that was neither her fault nor the fault of the kennel that sold her the dog, too late for e-spay, she has a mentor and a vet to help her, she will find the pups suitable mushing homes) in her first post. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

> You can never call Alaskan Husky pups "purebred". By definition, they are a TYPE, not a breed, bred specifically for working. They have pedigrees but they are not "purebred". There's no point in advertising these pups as purebred, and I don't remember saying I would advertise them as such?


You said "purebred", which I took to be tongue-in-cheek, but might be confusing to other people. With the winter coming on, I'm getting major dog-fever for an Alaskan (retired sled dog) at a rescue a couple hours away. I'm very excited to see these puppies!


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, what a shock that had to have been. Good luck and I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

You know, this is really one instance where people do not have to get up on their high-horse and pretend to be internet tough guys and talk to nekomi like she's suddenly some unscrupulous person. What is the point? All of you know very well that nekomi is a responsible dog owner, the girl freakin' keeps WOLFDOGS contained responsibly, let alone regular dogs, what purpose does it serve to keep harping on the issue? It's not as though she's in need of education about responsible dog breeding and whelping, so it really means nothing except to appeal to the ego of people to want to look all rough and tough.

Nekomi, best of luck with the pups. And I think it's great that the original breeder stepped up to the plate even though the dog was not in his care. I can't imagine them being in a better home than yours!! Will you be keeping one?


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

nekomi said:


> You can never call Alaskan Husky pups "purebred". By definition, they are a TYPE, not a breed, bred specifically for working. They have pedigrees but they are not "purebred". There's no point in advertising these pups as purebred, and I don't remember saying I would advertise them as such? I would be totally honest about their origins; I have no reason to lie, I am in no hurry to place the pups. I have the space, money and time necessary to keep them as long as necessary.
> 
> Edited to add that ALASKAN Huskies are not the same as SIBERIAN Huskies. It's easy to make that mistake if you are not very familiar with Northern breeds.


Sorry 'bout that, I am more familiar with Siberian Hukies I guess, but you did say in your first post _*"She was likely mated while she was in Alaska running as a tour dog - her puppies are most likely "purebred" Alaskan Huskies."*_


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

And note how she put purebred in quotation marks....

I can't wait to see what interesting patterns may come of this xD


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I can't wait to see what interesting patterns may come of this xD


That's what I'm thinking!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Nekomi not many people here have gone to the lengths you have for your dogs,these puppies will be well looked after and homed. 
Good luck and lots of pics please.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> And note how she put purebred in quotation marks....


Exactly. I thought that was assumed that quotation marks mean not to take that word literally.



> I can't wait to see what interesting patterns may come of this xD


That is what I'm wondering too!  It might be a very colorful litter.



> You know, this is really one instance where people do not have to get up on their high-horse and pretend to be internet tough guys and talk to nekomi like she's suddenly some unscrupulous person. What is the point? All of you know very well that nekomi is a responsible dog owner, the girl freakin' keeps WOLFDOGS contained responsibly, let alone regular dogs, what purpose does it serve to keep harping on the issue? It's not as though she's in need of education about responsible dog breeding and whelping, so it really means nothing except to appeal to the ego of people to want to look all rough and tough.


MissMutt, thanks for the kind post, I appreciate it. 



> Nekomi, best of luck with the pups. And I think it's great that the original breeder stepped up to the plate even though the dog was not in his care. I can't imagine them being in a better home than yours!! Will you be keeping one?


I agree; they have been very helpful. Not only did they offer to take on the pups, but they also offered to take Linney back and have her whelp at their place if I was not prepared to handle it. They even offered to lease me another dog to run on my team for the period that Linney will be unable to work. They are truly going above-and-beyond and are horrified about what happened.

I don't think I'll be keeping a puppy, but I'm not sure yet.  I am very very picky about what type of Alaskans I like. I've done a lot of research on bloodlines, and done a lot of hard thinking about what I personally want and like to see in my running dogs. To sum it up, I like dogs that are fairly "traditional", with well-developed coats, straight backs (not too long), well-sloped hindquarters with powerful "spring" in their back end. I like dogs with big feet, prick ears and in the 45 - 65 lb range. I like "classic" husky patterns for the most part. Let me say that IF I kept a puppy, it would have to be exceptional structurally, really be a pup I "clicked" with and would have to meet a lot of my above criteria (knowing that I can't determine most of those things by 8 weeks but I can make a guess).



> Nekomi not many people here have gone to the lengths you have for your dogs,these puppies will be well looked after and homed.
> Good luck and lots of pics please.


Thank you so much Mr Pooch! Yes, there will be lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sort of off-topic, but I think you need to do a post with pictures of your whole pack. Are you up to 8 canines now?


----------



## Skeeski (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm not surprised by some of the responses, but this is definitely not the thread that needs it. MissMutt said it pretty well. 
Anyways, good luck! Can't wait to see pictures of the cute little pups when they come along! Alaskans have always been a "maybe someday" type for me.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I always go to the Sled Dog Races when they have them in our area every year. There is a huge variation in the types of dogs they use other than the straight Malamute teams and the Siberian Husky teams. Whatever they look like, they all seem to be so eager to get out there and run. There were kids and people everywhere, going up and patting them and except for a few exceptions, they all seemed very good natured. The owners were very careful to keep the nervous or not so friendly ones away from the general public. I think it is a great way to enjoy your dogs, just wish I was younger and I would have tried it.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

just so y'all know..i discovered sponateous tissue regeneration and bred my reintact pit bull to a half jackal/half hyena.

BRING THE FLAMES!!!!




(psst...'grats on the pups Nekomi!)


----------



## Skeeski (Feb 4, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> just so y'all know..i discovered sponateous tissue regeneration and bred my reintact pit bull to a half jackal/half hyena.
> 
> BRING THE FLAMES!!!!


Where can I get on the list for these pups, I see nothing but good things here








(hopefully that smiley shows up...)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Nice devil smiley 

Nekomi, I demand you will Linney to have at least one piebald puppy!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

LMAO Zim!! Sign me up for one of those  

But wow, Nekomi - how EXCITING!!!!!!! Honestly? That picture from when you purchased her should be good evidence for anyone who's feeling too flame-happy. I doubt even an experienced Alaskan Husky breeder would have immediately suspected pregnancy. Look forward to regular updates and pictures  

It can be a very different world going from toy/companion/show breeding and into working/sport breeding, especially a sport with origins and a history like mushing. I can see how some may be appalled by the conditions huskies are kept in and the Alaskan Husky breeders who work and breed these dogs, but that's the way it's going to be. This litter shouldn't have happened, yes, but even the best of breeders have the occasional "whoops" litter, and it's plain to see that there was very little chance that you or her breeder saw she was pregnant, and an even smaller chance that either of you were to blame for the pregnancy. I know this girl and her puppies cannot be in better hands. 

Congratulations!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> just so y'all know..i discovered sponateous tissue regeneration and bred my reintact pit bull to a half jackal/half hyena.


Yay clones!


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

Xeph said:


> And note how she put purebred in quotation marks....


As I said, I am more familiar with Siberian Huskies. I had no idea Alaskan Huskies are not purebred. Tho' I did wonder why nekomi's girl looks like a mutt. Apparently I've never seen any but Siberians.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 26, 2010)

What a surprise that must have been!

I agree with those who said "yay puppies" I think was the phrase.

You are doing a wonderful thing for this girl and for the puppies. So nice that you have a kennel who is stepping up to the plate for you. Can't imagine what they thought when you first told them, oh my, what a surprise. 

I hope everything goes smoothly for you and yes, please update with photo's.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

mitzi said:


> As I said, I am more familiar with Siberian Huskies. I had no idea Alaskan Huskies are not purebred. Tho' I did wonder why nekomi's girl looks like a mutt. Apparently I've never seen any but Siberians.


Mitzi, All dogs in these Photos are Purebred SIBERIAN Huskies, it can be very difficult to tell the differance between an Alaskan Husky and a Siberan Husky, Nekomi's Tempo is one of those dogs that looks like she could be ether, but Nekomi knows she is an Alaskan by pedigree. I know all dogs in these photos are purebred Siberians by pedigree.

















Health testing is not a requirement for dogs who are worked as hard as Sled dogs are, because if you have a health issue you die.
Or you are spayed and neutered because you can't keep up with the rigors of life and are therefore useless for breeding.
Very exciting Nekomi, tho I am feeling a bit left out! I didn't even know you were thinking of getting another dog. I really miss seeing your updates.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Jess, I'll start a new thread with pics of the whole crew. Yes, we are up to 8! (And counting, with these pups!)

Our current team roster is Martha & Hoover (new girls, both Iditarod-experienced veterans), Tempo, Bandit, Loki, and Linney.

Willow was retired (kinda) because of poor feet and problems with strange dogs. Tacoma, of course, isn't a sled dog but a wolf hybrid... much too fearful to run in harness!



> Very exciting Nekomi, tho I am feeling a bit left out! I didn't even know you were thinking of getting another dog. I really miss seeing your updates.


I'm sorry! I've been so busy I've mostly been posting to Facebook. I'll try to make it a point to post to DF more often!

Linney actually came from the same kennel as Martha & Hoover (both spayed older females). I agreed to get them all during the same weekend, but Linney came home a week later because I didn't have room in my truck!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't you have a big ol' dog hauler yet? My friend Donna just picked up a new 12 dog truck, really nice, I still shouv 4-5 dogs in my subaru lol


----------



## MooMoosMommy (May 23, 2010)

Take in 1 only to have a whole 'gang'. Wow- what a shocker. Congrats on the soon to be new additions!
I have and probably will always be a big 'Husky' fan and onlooker although I am fairly positive I won't ever share my home and life with one. I know enough about them and respect that they aren't a good fit for me- doesn't make me admire them any less nor those whom have them. Beautiful, athletic dogs!
Can't wait to watch these babies grow.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

nekomi said:


> Jess, I'll start a new thread with pics of the whole crew. Yes, we are up to 8! (And counting, with these pups!)
> 
> Our current team roster is Martha & Hoover (new girls, both Iditarod-experienced veterans), Tempo, Bandit, Loki, and Linney.
> 
> ...


How is the pack dynamic at your house these days? Do you turn them all out together? Are they all compatible?

That's one of my favorite things about your posts - reading about the relationships that your dogs have with each other.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Just runnin' off the first page as I've yet to read the full thread, but I have to say I'll be excited to see this litter. My old girl here - an Alaskan Husky born in Yellowknife is coming up to 18. She might not make it, and I know that there would be nothing as soothing as seeing young Alaskan pups making a start in this world. She left a litter of mushing pups up in Yellowknife and I always wonder if any of those were continued from. I see all that is her in so many sled dog photos.

I was just reading this article yesterday on Alaskan Husky history. It focuses less on the modern racing Husky history and more on the early history of Alaskan Husky's. I like that. - http://www.sleddogcentral.com/features/little_wolf/alaskans.htm

SOB


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

What a special "surprise"!!  My biggest question, is....? PUPPY CAM????:baby:....Pwease??? ...Wishing the new reggers: lots of luck in her delivery!!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> Nekomi, I demand you will Linney to have at least one piebald puppy!


Oh, I'd love to see a pied puppy!  Tempo's mom is a piebald, and I was sooo hoping that there would be a piebald pup in her litter, but no such luck!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> You know, this is really one instance where people do not have to get up on their high-horse and pretend to be internet tough guys and talk to nekomi like she's suddenly some unscrupulous person. What is the point? All of you know very well that nekomi is a responsible dog owner, the girl freakin' keeps WOLFDOGS contained responsibly, let alone regular dogs, what purpose does it serve to keep harping on the issue? It's not as though she's in need of education about responsible dog breeding and whelping, so it really means nothing except to appeal to the ego of people to want to look all rough and tough.


^^^^^^^^ This. :clap2:

SQWEEEEEEEEEEE....husky puppies!! Can't wait to see them and how they turn out. I think you should hook your helmet cam up to the whelping box and stream it like Red has done so we can all watch these pups and learn. 

And 8 dogs???? Good grief, I would say you're hooked. Very cool. 

The best of luck with Linney and the litter. And post those pics soon!


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

nekomi said:


> Jess, I'll start a new thread with pics of the whole crew. Yes, we are up to 8! (And counting, with these pups!)
> 
> Our current team roster is Martha & Hoover (new girls, both Iditarod-experienced veterans), Tempo, Bandit, Loki, and Linney.
> 
> ...



Congrats Nekomi! I somehow missed that Jasper got rehomed, I had to go back and find the older posts. I am glad things are working out for you all. Looking forward to puppy pictures!!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> It can be a very different world going from toy/companion/show breeding and into working/sport breeding, especially a sport with origins and a history like mushing. I can see how some may be appalled by the conditions huskies are kept in and the Alaskan Husky breeders who work and breed these dogs, but that's the way it's going to be.


That is very true Equinox and I couldn't have said it better myself.

I have to admit that when I first started out in the mushing "world", I was honestly shocked by the large numbers of dogs that most mushers kept (back then I thought 12 was "a lot", it's not that way for me anymore  ), and I was shocked to see them kept on tethers (albeit, very sophisticated and safe tethering methods). It was quite a culture shock for me and I have to admit that I had trouble accepting some things at first.

Nowadays my view is more balanced. I've been around responsible folks long enough to see, firsthand, that the dogs receive EXCELLENT and very thorough care - everything from diet, to vet care, to record-keeping, to mental and physical stimulation, to the all-important ATTENTION and LOVE. I no longer judge those who have large kennels and I no longer judge those who keep their dogs on a tethering system. I admit that I did do both at first. I've definitely been proven wrong in those viewpoints, likely influenced by years of rescue work where I heard horror stories about hoarders and horror stories about dogs on chains.

However, that being said, my methods are not those of most mushers. I will never tether my dogs because I feel that pens/runs/kennels are infinitely safer in my area. And I will also never exceed a number of dogs that I can't personally keep as a pet/working dog combo. I love the one-on-one time with my dogs just as much as I love the "pack time". I love having them in the house with me, I love our summers off when we go to training classes and go for our CGC's and just laze around the firepit in the backyard. We are not JUST a sled dog home, as much as it might seem that way from my posts!

It is very hard to "walk the line" between pet and working dog, I'm finding. The way most mushing kennels raise their litters is drastically different from the way a litter of pets or show dogs would (and should) be raised. It all comes down to, what is the dog's life going to be like? What will its purpose be? What method will yield a dog most prepared to meet this purpose? 

The following is my opinion only and is admittedly limited, as I have not been in the mushing world THAT long. So these are my own personal observations and nothing more. I feel that most mushers' methods yield puppies that are well-equipped for life as a working dog, but ill-equipped for home life. And yet I've found that litters raised as pets are well-equipped for home/companion life, but ill-equipped for working. It is quite the conundrum to me. Add in the fact that the best bloodlines that will be most successful for working, are the least likely to be raised in a way that prepares them to be pets. I have always thought that there is a great need for a kind of "crossover breeder" who raises excellent working bloodlines, raised in a way that prepares them for home life. I feel that pups from a situation like that would be near-perfect for most beginning recreational mushers, as well as folks like me who want the benefit of pups raised underfoot, but the bloodlines of the top working dogs. I got VERY lucky and Tempo came from exactly that type of situation. But then again, her breeder was my mentor who is also a very close friend. We share the same thoughts and feelings about responsible dog ownership and I still can't believe my luck that she lives less than an hour away.

(Please note that the above currently describes the situation I've seen with ALASKAN Huskies, not SIBERIAN Huskies. I've seen many many Siberian kennels who raise their puppies for both work and show, or work and companion life. Alaskans are a much more "hardcore" sledding breed and a whole 'nother ballgame, I've found.)

Well, maybe my thoughts made sense. They are kind of half-rambling at this point, and not very well-formed but it's something I mull over a lot.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Let me echo: Yaaaay puppies!

If there's anyone on this board (aside from the already-established breeders, like Red) to handle a delivery like this, it's you. Best of luck to you.

Also: I demand pictures!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

mitzi said:


> As I said, I am more familiar with Siberian Huskies. I had no idea Alaskan Huskies are not purebred. Tho' I did wonder why nekomi's girl looks like a mutt. Apparently I've never seen any but Siberians.


No problem Mitzi! I'm not surprised, Alaskans are few-and-far-between, very hard to locate unless you're in the mushing "scene". They are rarely advertised or sold outside of working homes because they are so driven to do their "job". Actually, a lot like livestock guardian breeds and true working Border Collies, I'd imagine.



> Health testing is not a requirement for dogs who are worked as hard as Sled dogs are, because if you have a health issue you die. Or you are spayed and neutered because you can't keep up with the rigors of life and are therefore useless for breeding.


This is a very accurate statement, and I DO agree with you, but there is one thing I have always wondered about. Have you ever heard of a case where a dog who was bred and considered excellent, later "broke down" or became unsound AFTER they had sired litters? I haven't personally heard of it, but it is something that's always been on my mind. I have often daydreamed to myself that if I ever bred Alaskans, I would opt for health testing regardless. Mostly because I understand that any dogs I was running would not be running at the extremes of the sport (super long distances or super high speeds) and therefore COULD be carrying a problem that is going unnoticed. BUT, then again that could be an argument AGAINST breeding unless you are competing in the top tiers of the sport. That should probably go without saying. But then on the other hand, when the top tiers of the sport are full of hound crosses and you want to breed old-fashioned Alaskan lines... you're not going to come out on top no matter how hard you're working.

So see, my thoughts are muddled and only half-formed.  I hope I'm making some sense.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Yayyyyyyy!!!! Puppies!!!!!! Will you have a puppy cam? Are you going to keep them all? You would have whole team then. Funny, buy a dog and get a whole team of them. Can you put a video up of you mushing your doggies? I so want to see. This is a sport I would never consider because I hate snow, but I love watching the people that do it.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Keechak said:


> Don't you have a big ol' dog hauler yet? My friend Donna just picked up a new 12 dog truck, really nice, I still shouv 4-5 dogs in my subaru lol


LOL! Yes, I do have a dog hauler (kinda!!!)! I have a Ford F150 with a camping cap and a dog area built into it. It can hold 6 dogs, but they have to tolerate each other being nearby (they are secured, but not in individual boxes). When I agreed to buy Martha, Hoover & Linney, I was camping in the U.P. with Tempo, Bandit, and Loki, and I wasn't comfortable just cramming the new dogs into the back with my guys in case someone didn't get along.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

> When I agreed to buy Martha, Hoover & Linney, I was camping in the U.P. with Tempo, Bandit, and Loki, and I wasn't comfortable just cramming the new dogs into the back with my guys in case someone didn't get along.


And how DO they get along? I'm so anxious to know!  You usually take them out mushing in groups of 3, right?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> How is the pack dynamic at your house these days? Do you turn them all out together? Are they all compatible?
> 
> That's one of my favorite things about your posts - reading about the relationships that your dogs have with each other.


MissMutt, that means so much to me! I didn't realize people missed my posts so much. I thought I might be getting a little too crazy for DF with all these doggers. 

Pack dynamic is actually super interesting right now. EVERYONE gets along, for the most part. There are a few pairings of dogs that are just indifferent to one another, but no one is wanting to start fights. Funny enough, Tempo is my most dominant girlie. She is not spayed yet, but will be in the spring (I opted to wait until she was totally done growing, growth plates closed, etc.). I imagine that she will probably be less "bitchy" when that happens. 

My most favorite thing is that I have excellent voice control on all the dogs. I love to turn them all out in a big group and let them all have at it, running and chasing and wrestling and rolling around. Each knows that their name means "Come over here" and they are rewarded with a treat, then released back out to play some more. It is a great way to diffuse tension by calling the pushy/bossy dog out of play and redirecting them like that. That is truly the key to the harmony we have here. We often practice group obedience, where I'll put one or more dogs in a down-stay, another in a sit (or whatever), then ask for various funny tricks from another of the dogs. It is AMAZING to see them all paying such great attention and so eager to play their obedience games. 

Another neat thing about working in harness, is that I believe it acts as a great structured activity for the pack. There is very little tension, as each dog is focusing on its job and not the other dogs who are all around them. When I sense some tension brewing between two dogs, I will make a point to run them next to each other in harness, or ask them to travel next to each other in the dog truck. These are safe, low-pressure exposures to the other dog in close proximity, which really does seem to help. In fact, when I got my new girls home, I made a definite point NOT to allow any free play between them and most of the resident dogs, until we had had a few runs in harness. I think that really helped them to accept the new dogs, in the same way that walking a new dog and an old dog together at first is often recommended.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Donna's old girl Alena (don't know if you remember my old photos she's mostly white with black ears) is 14 and she was running in races last season, in the past 2 months she has had several issues that have almost made Donna put her down but she's still here (obviously doesn't run anymore). She has never whelped a litter, but even tho she's severly fading right now I would consider her a success health wise. I think all dogs will probably break down sooner or later and if the breeding dogs are making it into their teenage years and still running I think that's a testament to the breeding program.

I don't know what Donna is doing with her old 6 dog trailer, would you like me to ask for you?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

spanielorbust said:


> Just runnin' off the first page as I've yet to read the full thread, but I have to say I'll be excited to see this litter. My old girl here - an Alaskan Husky born in Yellowknife is coming up to 18. She might not make it, and I know that there would be nothing as soothing as seeing young Alaskan pups making a start in this world. She left a litter of mushing pups up in Yellowknife and I always wonder if any of those were continued from. I see all that is her in so many sled dog photos.
> 
> I was just reading this article yesterday on Alaskan Husky history. It focuses less on the modern racing Husky history and more on the early history of Alaskan Husky's. I like that. - http://www.sleddogcentral.com/features/little_wolf/alaskans.htm
> 
> SOB


I had NO idea you had a genuine, honest-to-goodness Alaskan! That is so awesome to hear. They are very unique dogs. In my experience, not much like Siberians at all, oddly. Just very interesting and neat dogs. I am amazed to hear your girlie is almost 18!!! I've heard of long-lived Alaskans but that is amazing.

I love that article you mentioned. It's one of my favorites! I have a strong interest in the "old lines" of Alaskans and want to see them better preserved. I'm not a big fan of the really houndy crosses, although admittedly, my new girls and Tempo all have hound in their pedigree way back somewhere.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

nekomi said:


> MissMutt, that means so much to me! I didn't realize people missed my posts so much. I thought I might be getting a little too crazy for DF with all these doggers.
> 
> Pack dynamic is actually super interesting right now. EVERYONE gets along, for the most part. There are a few pairings of dogs that are just indifferent to one another, but no one is wanting to start fights. Funny enough, Tempo is my most dominant girlie. She is not spayed yet, but will be in the spring (I opted to wait until she was totally done growing, growth plates closed, etc.). I imagine that she will probably be less "bitchy" when that happens.
> 
> ...


VERY interesting. Thanks for the response. The idea of 8 dogs being turned out in that big yard of yours sounds really cool. And the idea that putting them next to each other in harness is interesting, too. Almost like you're setting them up for a positive association with each other by putting them together while they do their favorite thing (there goes the behaviorist in me again..  )


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

yappypappymom said:


> What a special "surprise"!!  My biggest question, is....? PUPPY CAM????:baby:....Pwease??? ...Wishing the new reggers: lots of luck in her delivery!!


There will definitely be videos!!! In the meantime, if you really want to see some baby Alaskans, you can always watch the videos Tempo's breeder took last year when her litter was born. Take a look at tiny tiny little Tempo and her siblings!!! Brings back memories! (Tempo was named Bolt at first, so listen for that name  )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A12p_TKcM6Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YkZE6EsxvY



Independent George said:


> If there's anyone on this board (aside from the already-established breeders, like Red) to handle a delivery like this, it's you. Best of luck to you.


Oh wow! Seriously, I'm flattered. I am in awe of the dedication that Red and other responsible breeders must have to do this all the time. It's nerve-wracking! 

My hats go off to folks like Red. 



winniec777 said:


> ^^^^^^^^ This. :clap2:
> 
> SQWEEEEEEEEEEE....husky puppies!! Can't wait to see them and how they turn out. I think you should hook your helmet cam up to the whelping box and stream it like Red has done so we can all watch these pups and learn.
> 
> ...


Thank you Winnie!

And YES, I am hooked! Hooked, hooked, hooked!

I can't imagine doing anything else with my life. It is a ton of work, but living with and working with these dogs has been the most rewarding and fulfilling thing I have EVER experienced. That doesn't even come close to describing the depth of feeling I have for these amazing dogs, this sport and this lifestyle, but not sure how else I can explain it!



QuidditchGirl said:


> Congrats Nekomi! I somehow missed that Jasper got rehomed, I had to go back and find the older posts. I am glad things are working out for you all. Looking forward to puppy pictures!!


Yes, Jasper was placed in an excellent sanctuary for wolfdogs where he will either spend his days, or be rehomed to an experienced person with no other dogs. Great place - I drove him all the way to NJ myself to check the place out before I handed him over. I miss him, but he is MUCH happier where he is. He was not a dog that was happy living in a pack, that is for certain.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

nekomi said:


> Well, maybe my thoughts made sense. They are kind of half-rambling at this point, and not very well-formed but it's something I mull over a lot.


Those are the posts I enjoy the most. Sometimes the hard, practical advice is what you need, but I like knowing people's thoughts. There's probably about 10-15 members I'd give a great deal to just download their brain into mine.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> Are you going to keep them all? You would have whole team then. Funny, buy a dog and get a whole team of them.


LOL! Well, I actually am running a full team now!  I am not planning on keeping any of the pups unless one of them really strikes me.  (Yes, I'm aware that will probably happen, but I am trying my very best to be practical and clear-headed about it!) I don't have the means to keep the whole litter, as much as I'm gonna get attached to these guys!



> Can you put a video up of you mushing your doggies? I so want to see.


Sure thing!! Check out my Youtube channel, I have LOTS of videos!

http://www.youtube.com/user/nekomi13

ALSO - Adustgerm, you are in Ohio! So am I! You are more than welcome to come out and watch the dogs race if you're ever coming up to NE Ohio. I have a race scheduled for this upcoming weekend, but I may very well miss it, due to the pregnancy. There is another Ohio race in January called the Punderson Sled Dog Classic. You should check it out!



MissMutt said:


> You usually take them out mushing in groups of 3, right?


Lately I have been running a 4-dog team, and will be running 6 dogs by the end of the year. 



Keechak said:


> Donna's old girl Alena (don't know if you remember my old photos she's mostly white with black ears) is 14 and she was running in races last season, in the past 2 months she has had several issues that have almost made Donna put her down but she's still here (obviously doesn't run anymore). She has never whelped a litter, but even tho she's severly fading right now I would consider her a success health wise. I think all dogs will probably break down sooner or later and if the breeding dogs are making it into their teenage years and still running I think that's a testament to the breeding program.


See, at 14 I would DEFINITELY consider that dog a success! Yes, a huge testament to an excellent breeding program. I was thinking more along the lines of dogs that break down in their earlier years (like between 8 - 11 maybe). I haven't heard of that happening so it probably IS just a moot point.



> I don't know what Donna is doing with her old 6 dog trailer, would you like me to ask for you?


Thank you Keechak! I'm not in a position to purchase a trailer right now, as much as I would like to. I do have plans to upgrade my setup next year, but I will probably go the enclosed trailer route like I've seen some mid-distance mushers use.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

The videos are awesome. I'll need more info so I can attend. I'll at least need an address so I can get directions. And a time to be there. Do I have to stand in the snow?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Wow. So this thread has turned into something much bigger than my original post, but guys, keep the good discussion coming! I am loving this - awww, I missed DF so much the last few months!

DFers are the best. :grouphug:



Adustgerm said:


> The videos are awesome. I'll need more info so I can attend. I'll at least need an address so I can get directions. And a time to be there. Do I have to stand in the snow?


LOL!  Yes, you'll have to stand in the snow at Punderson, but if you REALLY hate snow, come on out to Trailbreakers Sled Dog Classic this coming weekend. It's November 20 - 21 at Lake Metroparks Farmpark in Kirtland, Ohio, 10:00 am - 4:00 pm both days. There won't be any snow, and you can watch a dryland race - dogs racing with a cart instead of a sled! I HOPE to be there but it depends on how Linney is doing.

Send me a PM with your email addy and I can give you more info.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Nekomi, we have definitely missed you on this forum. I, for one, have always looked forward to your updates and posts about your pack, as well as your thoughts on wolfdogs and mushing and Alaskan Huskies. Whether you choose to believe it or not, you have a lot of great ideas and information, and I love hearing from you. Raegan really said it here


RaeganW said:


> Those are the posts I enjoy the most. Sometimes the hard, practical advice is what you need, but I like knowing people's thoughts. There's probably about 10-15 members I'd give a great deal to just download their brain into mine.


Besides, it's been a while since we've had a litter of puppies on DF (it's only been... oh... a whopping week or two since Red's litter?  ) to get excited over!!!


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

A little off topic, but there are only 3 doggies in the video. Do they use more doggies when they go long distances?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Equinox said:


> Nekomi, we have definitely missed you on this forum. I, for one, have always looked forward to your updates and posts about your pack, as well as your thoughts on wolfdogs and mushing and Alaskan Huskies. Whether you choose to believe it or not, you have a lot of great ideas and information, and I love hearing from you. Raegan really said it here
> 
> 
> Besides, it's been a while since we've had a litter of puppies on DF (it's only been... oh... a whopping week or two since Red's litter?  ) to get excited over!!!


Awww, thank you so much! I am going to make it a point to visit DF more often.  I really do appreciate the kind words. I don't know of a better place on the 'Net to have such great discussions about our favorite topic. 



Adustgerm said:


> A little off topic, but there are only 3 doggies in the video. Do they use more doggies when they go long distances?


Hey - check out some of the other videos if you want to see more dogs in action! That video was taken last year when I was only running 3 dogs. This year I have the ability to run up to 6, though I've only run 4 at a time so far. 

You might like this one, it's very recent:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVJcLGRShL8

How far you can go, and number of dogs on the team are definitely related, although with enough conditioning, even a small-sized dog team can travel very long distances. They will just need more, and longer, breaks than a bigger team. Also, some breeds of sled dogs can travel long distances while pulling huge amounts of freight, although they do it very slowly (Alaskan Malamutes come to mind). Conditioning of the dogs, natural speed and strength of the dogs (usually related to their breed), amount of weight being pulled, weather, and snow/terrain conditions will all affect the distance that can be traveled before resting, as well as about a hundred other things.

*OK - to get back on topic, who wants to take guesses on what day the litter will be born? *

*Another fun one - how many girls and how many boys?*

I'm counting down over here! I'll keep everyone updated with Linney's records as I write them. For tonight, her temperature was 99.7 and her appetite was good. 

I wish I knew how to take a photo of an x-ray. My scanner is broken but I really want to share her x-ray with everyone. It is cool!


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

nekomi said:


> Awww, thank you so much! I am going to make it a point to visit DF more often.  I really do appreciate the kind words. I don't know of a better place on the 'Net to have such great discussions about our favorite topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grand! I bet people love watching you doing that. Is that a jogging and biking trail? I am putting Buster and Porter into carting. It's not like mushing, but they will be pulling my butt around on a cart. And then they can pull my daughter on a sled during the winter. I can't wait to get started on classes. The classes start in January. I am going to do like you did and start out small. For me that would be one dog at a time, rather than 3. I can't wait to see your puppies. You have to keep at least one. C'mon...I know you want to.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Adustgerm said:


> Grand! I bet people love watching you doing that. Is that a jogging and biking trail? I am putting Buster and Porter into carting. It's not like mushing, but they will be pulling my butt around on a cart. And then they can pull my daughter on a sled during the winter. I can't wait to get started on classes. The classes start in January. I am going to do like you did and start out small. For me that would be one dog at a time, rather than 3. I can't wait to see your puppies. You have to keep at least one. C'mon...I know you want to.


That is super cool! I also have an interest in drafting and carting, and almost pursued it before I started mushing. I hear you on starting small! Actually, I did start out with one dog - my Willow girl - and then ran two for quite awhile before moving to 3. After that point, well, that was it!  

LOL! We will see what happens with the puppies!


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Is he named Hoover because he eats everything in sight?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Adustgerm said:


> Is he named Hoover because he eats everything in sight?


ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am dying over here, that is fantastic!!!!!  

Believe it or not, Hoover is a GIRL! Martha is her sister. The two of them came here from Michigan a little over a month ago (Linney was purchased at the same time, but came home a week later). Their litter was named after American Presidents and First Ladies, so Hoover's full name is actually Lou Hoover.  Some of their siblings were Lady Bird, Bill Clinton and George.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Shame there isn't a Harding. Is Willow named after the Iditteroad race?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Adustgerm said:


> Shame there isn't a Harding. Is Willow named after the Iditteroad race?


Yes, Willow is named after the Iditarod checkpoint.  She was a rescue, and her rescuer named her, not me; but I loved the name, so I kept it. I think it's very ironic (and foreshadowing!) that my very first husky was named after an Iditarod checkpoint. 

And with that - I am off to bed! Gotta get my sleep so I can be ready for whatever Linney might decide to throw at me tomorrow.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Just read this whole thread.. whoo.

Big Congrats nekomi!! If you don't watch out your going to convert me to Northern Breeds  I'm already hoping to do pulling stuff with my next dog. I can't wait to see pictures of the puppies


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> just so y'all know..i discovered sponateous tissue regeneration and bred my reintact pit bull to a half jackal/half hyena.
> 
> BRING THE FLAMES!!!!
> 
> ...


How did I miss this!?! 

Love ya Zim, you crack me up.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Do sled dogs really bark that much or just when they are hooked to a sled?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

pittsabowawa said:


> Just read this whole thread.. whoo.
> 
> Big Congrats nekomi!! If you don't watch out your going to convert me to Northern Breeds  I'm already hoping to do pulling stuff with my next dog. I can't wait to see pictures of the puppies


I'm amazed you made it through the whole thread! That is some serious forum endurance.

LOL! Huskies are like potato chips...


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

nekomi said:


> Hey - check out some of the other videos if you want to see more dogs in action! That video was taken last year when I was only running 3 dogs. This year I have the ability to run up to 6, though I've only run 4 at a time so far.
> 
> You might like this one, it's very recent:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVJcLGRShL8


Great video! I love how the 2 dogs in front keep looking back at you and the 2 in back keep running into each other 

Congrats on the puppies! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Do the dry land sleds come with wheels?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't know anything about pregnant dogs but she sure changed in those three weeks, eh? From what I read about you here, I have no doubt this gal landed in the right place, looking forward to seeing puppy pictures!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Adustgerm said:


> Do the dry land sleds come with wheels?


The dryland rigs look like giant tricycles without a seat. you stand on a platform and hold onto the handle bars.


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

Today don't competitive mushers use whatever dog pulls the best for the longest or fastest, regardless of combination of breeds? If someone happened to have a Rhodesian ridge-back/Newfoundland/chihuahua (yes ridiculous) that was an amazing sled dog, wouldn't they work it into their breeding program?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

dbulick said:


> Today don't competitive mushers use whatever dog pulls the best for the longest or fastest, regardless of combination of breeds? If someone happened to have a Rhodesian ridge-back/Newfoundland/chihuahua (yes ridiculous) that was an amazing sled dog, wouldn't they work it into their breeding program?


That would be called an Alaskan Husky. Alsakan huskies are exactly what you just described, mixed breed dogs bred specifically for their sleddog ability. The Alaskan Huskies used for Sprint races are often a multi-generational mix of Siberian Husky, Greyhound, and German shorthaird pointer.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Would Sibe/GSP/Pyr/Keeshond be a common sled dog mix? That's what Penny's DNA test came back as (along with a teensy bit of Shih Tzu, LOL), so ever since I found out GSP was common in sled dog mixes, I figured she's probably from a sledding background.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Keeshond and Pyr are not normal to mix in for Alaskans.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Huh. There aren't many (any?) local dogsledders anyway. I just wondered. Probably more of a farm dog mix than a sled dog mix, I guess. Or Daddy was a sled dog and Mama was the Pyr/Keeshond farm dog. Who knows.

What does GSP add to the sled dog blood? Speed, strength, energy?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

*The most common breeds to mix in in my experiance are*
Siberian Husky
German Shorthaired pointer
Wiemeriner
Golden Retriever
Greyhound
Saluki
Whippet
Coonhound
*and less common *
Alaskan malamute
German Shepherd dog
Canadian Eskimo Dog
Samoyed

*other Mixed-breeds that are common to mix in are*
Lurchers
Eurohound
Chinook


My friend Donna will only race registered purebred Siberian Huskies and my other friend Jamie will race whatever has the best bloodlines for the job.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

What does a Coonhound add to the sledding bloodlines? That seems odd.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Speed and stamina would be my guess. I don't personally know anyone who owns one but I have seen them in pedigrees.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a feeling it's their willingness ... er thats not the right word..., their ability to keep their mind on something for so long. Ykwim you always hear of the dogs like that that will search (im thinking tracking etc) until their body gives out from exhaustion, though thats just a feeling ... I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Maybe. I can only think that if you had too much Coonhound (or other scent hound) blood going around, you'd have sled dogs who'd take off baying whenever they caught a scent. . .LOL. not what you'd want in a sled dog, I think.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Haha I could see that ending in disaster... such as running along when all of a sudden the whole sled is pulled off to a tree. I have a feeling it's probably kept low content for a reason like that.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

At a couple races I have been to I hear a few dogs baying very loudly while ohers were howling before the run, They didn't look like coonhounds (tho they did have floppy ears) but they probably had it close in their pedigree.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I haven't read all the replies, so forgive me if I am repeating.

It bears remembering that even some of the most responsible "show breeders" out there have had accidental litters. Here's a possible scenario: human takes ill, has to go to the hospital. Dogs' caretaker does not know bitch is in season, or does not know how to read the signs, and does not separate the bitches from the dogs well enough, and boom, accidental litter.

OR, a bitch has a "silent" heat that the humans are not aware of. But the males know!

Males have been known to go over, under or through fences to get to a bitch in season.

It CAN happen to the best of them, so I really don't blame the kennel that sold Linney.

So yes, "Yay! Puppies!"


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I can understand how some people who are not super familiar with working dogs/sled dogs might be more shocked at this situation. That being said I think this out come is a perfect ending. I kinda compare it to rock climbing or any other "extreme" sport ...you can take every precaution and try to be as careful as possible but sometimes things go wrong, people /animals get injured or events happen beyond our control. When your out in nature you never know 100% how things are going to go . 

so woo hooo puppies!!!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

So! Her temperature this A.M. was 98.9. Down from 99.7 last night. She ate half of her dinner just now and left the other half - the first time in 3 weeks that she hasn't wolfed down her entire bowl! 

All things considered she seems happy, content and comfortable. I am obsessed with gently placing my hand on her belly just to feel the puppies moving.  It's pretty amazing!

I've got my own "bed" all made up on the couch next to where she sleeps. Bandit is constantly near me, and I know he can tell I'm anxious. He is trying so hard to keep me sane - doing goofy things to cheer me up and putting his big, heavy head on my lap. 

I feel like I'M the one who's going to have a baby! 



pugmom said:


> I can understand how some people who are not super familiar with working dogs/sled dogs might be more shocked at this situation. That being said I think this out come is a perfect ending. I kinda compare it to rock climbing or any other "extreme" sport ...you can take every precaution and try to be as careful as possible but sometimes things go wrong, people /animals get injured or events happen beyond our control. When your out in nature you never know 100% how things are going to go .
> 
> so woo hooo puppies!!!


I can understand, too. I certainly don't hold any animosity towards anyone... and I'm glad this discussion turned into something so educational and interesting. (Plus it means I just get to babble on more about my favorite topics.  )

So yeah - *PUPPIES!!!!!!*


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Bet: 5 pups, 3 gurls, 2 boyz. ALL adorable!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

puppies how exciting hang in there and keep us posted


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

You know, we really don't get enough opportunity to say "Yaaaaay puppies!". I usually avoid the other threads because of the eventual flamewars, but it's nice to see everyone here being supportive. Nekomi's more than earned her credibility. 

So once more for good luck: "YAAAAAAAAAY PUPPIES!!!"

I love typing that.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Evening temp was back up, to 99.8. WHEW! I was worried this morning that we were about ready for that steep drop down to 98 degrees!

Bandit and Tempo are helping me stay sane by being their usual happy, goofy selves:










They seem to know that something is goin' down.  Bandit is unusually clingy and VERY interested in sniffing Linney's bedding and places where she slept.



winniec777 said:


> Bet: 5 pups, 3 gurls, 2 boyz. ALL adorable!


 As long as they are healthy, I am happy!



Independent George said:


> You know, we really don't get enough opportunity to say "Yaaaaay puppies!". I usually avoid the other threads because of the eventual flamewars, but it's nice to see everyone here being supportive. Nekomi's more than earned her credibility.
> 
> So once more for good luck: "YAAAAAAAAAY PUPPIES!!!"
> 
> I love typing that.


Thanks so much, George!!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 26, 2010)

This is very exciting... lol.

I am going to through my bet in there and say 6 pups, 4 girls and 2 boys.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Nekomi,
Bandit and Tempo are gorgeous!!!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Marie 

Her temperature is 99.3 this morning. She isn't eating much and seems more tired and uncomfortable than she did the last couple of days.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

How exciting! I can't wait to see the little boogers. PUPPIES!!!!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

4 puppies: 1 boy, 3 girls.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

My guess... 4 puppies; 2 girls and 2 boys.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Hmm.. my guess. 5 puppies two jackals, two hyenas, and one pit bull... oh wait... those are Zim's puppies.

5 puppies, three boys and two girls... all cute!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

pittsabowawa said:


> Hmm.. my guess. 5 puppies two jackals, two hyenas, and one pit bull... oh wait... those are Zim's puppies.


no...no puppies...the mating caused her to mutate into a biological Voltron Like Megabeast. Your towns will be destroyed presently. 


7 pups for Nekomi..more girls than boys.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

nekomi said:


> I had NO idea you had a genuine, honest-to-goodness Alaskan! That is so awesome to hear. They are very unique dogs. In my experience, not much like Siberians at all, oddly. Just very interesting and neat dogs. I am amazed to hear your girlie is almost 18!!! I've heard of long-lived Alaskans but that is amazing. . . .


Add a white blaze and chest to Bandit and take him down a bit in size, and you'd have a very similar dog to my girl, although there is, visibly, a tiny bit of hound influence (larger ears with weaker cartilage, one tipped) as well. 

I'm sure you'll recognize this photo. The dog closest to the camera, and the dam farther up the page, are also very similar in type to my girl. 









http://lazyhuskyranch.webs.com/thedogs.htm

Re Puppy numbers - are you having her x-rayed (day 52 or later for that I believe). As the due date isn't concrete having a good idea of numbers to expect (knowing that you aren't possibly waiting for one more etc.) would take some of the nerves out of the whelping experience.

SOB


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Nekomi where can i learn about starting this sport with my dogs?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

spanielorbust said:


> Add a white blaze and chest to Bandit and take him down a bit in size, and you'd have a very similar dog to my girl, although there is, visibly, a tiny bit of hound influence (larger ears with weaker cartilage, one tipped) as well.
> 
> I'm sure you'll recognize this photo. The dog closest to the camera, and the dam farther up the page, are also very similar in type to my girl.
> 
> ...


Yes, of course I recognize that photo!  The closest dog is Kerouac and that is Tempo's brother. The farther dog is Tempo and Kerouac's dam. 

I had my vet do an x-ray, which is how we confirmed the pregnancy. The x-ray revealed at least 5 puppies - different vet techs counted different numbers, but that's our ballpark!

Katie, if you PM me I can send you some links... depending on where you're located, there may be a club near you!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

A slew of UPS and Fedex packages arrived on my doorstep this morning. So, I'm sitting here with all my supplies gathered up - whelping area ready to go - puppy warming box and emergency care kit (as per Myla Savant Harris) packed and ready to deploy if needed!!! 

I finally feel prepared! 

Temp tonight was 99.2, she was panting and pacing earlier but now is calm.

Look at this VERY pregnant girlie! Wow! I can't believe how much bigger she seems to get by the day...










And the whelping kit is packed and ready! I hope I won't have to use half of this stuff, but if I need it, I'll be glad I have it!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Still cracks me up, "Ha ha ha, you look like a goat!"


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Doesn't she, though!? 

You have no idea how many times I called her a goat before I realized what was going on. D'oh!


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

She looks very lovely with her plump lil belly. cant wait to see puppy pictures.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Dangit, I already lost the puppy count!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Darn it.. I was really hoping for a hyena puppy from Zim. 

Anyways.. I had no idea what you all were talking about when you said "goat" but with the last picture I finally see it LOL. She's still gorgeous!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

nekomi said:


> I'm amazed you made it through the whole thread! That is some serious forum endurance.
> 
> LOL! Huskies are like potato chips...


Well I guess I earn an endurance award too, since I just sat here and read all 124 posts! Wow! How exciting! Congrats!

And your comment about Huskies being like potato chips...how true! Especially since I now have 2! Yes it is official...you read it here...Shanika is here to stay officially! 

I have to laugh because I know nothing about mushing but keep saying I am starting a sled team here. Shanika would be lead dog because she's the only one who goes straight and can follow directions. Colt and Timber could do the majority of pulling (something they excel at especially in the presence of squirrels or cats! LOL). And little Flash...well I plan to harness her and hook her to the BACK of the sled. Then she could ride on the sled until it's time to stop. If Colt and Timber don't listen (there would be a shock) and don't stop, I will throw some food off the back of the sled and believe me when Flash "The Chunky Monkey" decides we're stopping, WE ARE STOPPING! LMAO!!! She about pulls everyone off their feet when she stops to sniff something when we are all walking! Do you think that would work?

Okay really...I just need one (or more) of those pups! You say you're in Ohio?? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........:wink:



pittsabowawa said:


> 5 puppies, three boys and two girls... all cute!


Oh yeah...and I agree with pittsabowawa on the count! (and cuteness!):whoo:


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I notice you're missing something very important from your whelping kit.

Bourbon.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Independent George said:


> I notice you're missing something very important from your whelping kit.
> 
> Bourbon.


ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes, so true!!! How funny George - hubby and I were joking that we're gonna name this litter after drinks. Because it's such a huge (and stressful) surprise, we're gonna need something to help us relax! You know, we could name 'em Mudslide, Kahlua, Snowcone, Chardonnay, Captain Morgan, Stella, etc... LOL!

So to that end, I was in the alcohol aisle at the supermarket at 1:00 am last night, after packing my shopping cart full with Pedialyte, Karo syrup, kaeopectate, colace and white towels..... and I was THIS close to buying a bottle of something, ANYTHING, but I was too tired to decide!



pittsabowawa said:


> Darn it.. I was really hoping for a hyena puppy from Zim.
> 
> Anyways.. I had no idea what you all were talking about when you said "goat" but with the last picture I finally see it LOL. She's still gorgeous!


I think she's beautiful with her big belly! But yes, very goatlike too. 



FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Well I guess I earn an endurance award too, since I just sat here and read all 124 posts! Wow! How exciting! Congrats!


Have a cookie!  LOL, seriously, I can't believe folks are able to make it through this whole thread, but I'm happy you found it interesting!



> And your comment about Huskies being like potato chips...how true! Especially since I now have 2! Yes it is official...you read it here...Shanika is here to stay officially!


What did I miss!? Who is Shanika???  CONGRATS on the new addition! 



> I have to laugh because I know nothing about mushing but keep saying I am starting a sled team here. Shanika would be lead dog because she's the only one who goes straight and can follow directions. Colt and Timber could do the majority of pulling (something they excel at especially in the presence of squirrels or cats! LOL). And little Flash...well I plan to harness her and hook her to the BACK of the sled. Then she could ride on the sled until it's time to stop. If Colt and Timber don't listen (there would be a shock) and don't stop, I will throw some food off the back of the sled and believe me when Flash "The Chunky Monkey" decides we're stopping, WE ARE STOPPING! LMAO!!! She about pulls everyone off their feet when she stops to sniff something when we are all walking! Do you think that would work?


If you've got it figured out THIS thoroughly already, I'd say there's no hope for you. Give in now and start socking away your paychecks for dog food and sledding equipment!  

I think ANY dog can learn to pull with the right motivation, and with 3 dogs you certainly have placement options (who runs where) working in your favor! 



> Okay really...I just need one (or more) of those pups! You say you're in Ohio?? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........:wink:




Temperature today was up to 100.2. That's higher than her temperature has been all week.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

nekomi said:


> What did I miss!? Who is Shanika???  CONGRATS on the new addition!












The queen Shanika. She is a purebred Siberian Husky, 12 years old. Her home burned to the ground and her owner couldn't keep her at the apartment he was living at so had to keep her chained to a dog house on the property next to the ashes of the house. She had been an inside dog for 11 1/2 years and now was facing winter in PA outside. She was rescued by Dogs Deserve Better and I took her in as a foster. She has become very attached to my grown son.

Where she was living:









Where she is living now:











> If you've got it figured out THIS thoroughly already, I'd say there's no hope for you. Give in now and start socking away your paychecks for dog food and sledding equipment!
> 
> I think ANY dog can learn to pull with the right motivation, and with 3 dogs you certainly have placement options (who runs where) working in your favor!


I would love to get started but finances say otherwise. Maybe someday.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Oh, what a DOLL! Beautiful little Husky! Congrats on the new addition - I am so glad she is safe and happy with you now! What a sad story, but what a happy ending!

BTW, how is Timber doing these days? I love that boy!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

nekomi said:


> ALSO - Adustgerm, you are in Ohio! So am I! You are more than welcome to come out and watch the dogs race if you're ever coming up to NE Ohio. I have a race scheduled for this upcoming weekend, but I may very well miss it, due to the pregnancy. There is another Ohio race in January called the Punderson Sled Dog Classic. You should check it out!


:::jumping up and down::: NW Ohio here!!!! I had no idea you were in Ohio.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Not to steal your thread but you did ask....Timber is doing fine. He definitely has food aggression issues with the other dogs, not us but we have learned to manage it. He is the pack leader (we believe) and is fed first in his own private place. The other dogs can eat together without issues. We've had a couple careless moments when food wasn't picked up, Colt went for it and Timber attacked him, once leaving a small bite puncture on his neck area. Five minutes later they were napping together. Go figure. I have read alot about food aggression and I think we have it managed unless someone gets careless. They were all laying around chewing on marrow bones last night without issue. Flash loves playing in the rough husky style Timber likes and can actually put Timber down (usually by doing a drop and roll and taking out his legs then grabbing his lips. It's hilarious to watch and Timber looks all humble and goofy after Flash gets the better of him each time.) Sometimes Colt plays rough other times he acts nervous but that's mostly other Colt issues which I have been discussing in another thread. He is getting much better. Shanika pretty much watches the action but had one altercation with Timber and let him know she was the Queen Bitch and then retreated to HER chair (formerly my son's chair LOL). If I respect their decided heirarchy and work with it and not against it, peace prevails nicely. They make a nice little pack IMO.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I read the whole thread, too! I'm excited about the puppies, and it looks like you're prepared. Can't wait to find out how many there are (and what colors) and see pictures!


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> :::jumping up and down::: NW Ohio here!!!! I had no idea you were in Ohio.


NW ohio here too!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

adustgerm said:


> nw ohio here too!


road trip!!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

*GUYS, I THINK TODAY'S THE DAY!!!!*

Linney is panting, shaking a little, whining and pacing around. Her temp is down to 98.2 and she refused her breakfast. This has gotta be it!!!!

I will update when the puppies come!


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Good Luck!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Yay puppies!!!!

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Yay puppies! I am guessing 5 puppies, 4m/1f


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Good luck. I hope all goes well.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Squeeee!!!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Sending good wishes for an uneventful delivery.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Best of luck and praying for a smooth birthing. I'll try to check back while I'm at work for updates.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm waiting patiently... not so patiently... for your updates. 

Sadly, I won't be getting a pup from the breeder I've been talking to (long story, not going to post hijack) -- so I'm becoming prettttty interested in these puppies.  Haha.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

YAY! Can't wait! Good luck for your updates! 

My Guess Six Pups, 4 Female, 2 Males!


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

How did I miss this? I just sat and read the whole thread.

Congrats on the puppies Nekomi, I hope the helping goes smoothly. Can wait to see pics of the little babies. I know you'll do right by them.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

whoo hoo, almost thanksgiving puppies!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Just got an *update* from Nekomi!!

2 Puppies so far!!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Hope everything is going well Nekomi! Can't wait to see pictures! There better be pictures! :wink:


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Yay!! Finger's still crossed that everyone makes it out safe and sound.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

How exciting! Glad it's going well so far! I also can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## hbowen87 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ohh somehow I missed this thread too, and started reading and just couldn't stop...really interesting, I had never really known anything much about mushing before. Good luck with all those pups, can't wait to hear how everything went and of course puppy pics are always appreciated


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Weeee 2 Puppies any further updates Keechak?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

You NEED to get us more updates, Keechak!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> You NEED to get us more updates, Keechak!


Agreed. I'm waiting ... but very impaciently.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

HEY GUYS!!!

We have FOUR beautiful babies right now! I believe there is one more yet to come, but mama is taking a much-deserved nap with her pups right now.  Three of the babies are super fat and healthy, the fourth is a little smaller and may be our runt, but he is happily nursing and I think he will catch up to the others in no time!

We have one brown (maybe agouti/sable), two white (maybe light-colored like Linney) and one... BRINDLE!!! How funny is that?! 

Pics to come!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Yay for daaa baaaabbbbbbieeees!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

nekomi said:


> HEY GUYS!!!
> 
> We have FOUR beautiful babies right now! I believe there is one more yet to come, but mama is taking a much-deserved nap with her pups right now.  Three of the babies are super fat and healthy, the fourth is a little smaller and may be our runt, but he is happily nursing and I think he will catch up to the others in no time!
> 
> ...


Awesome! Did you get weights and tie bows on them? 

Any chance there was a stray pit running around up there when she got tied?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Girls or boys?



DJEtzel said:


> Awesome! Did you get weights and tie bows on them?


LOL, do they need bows if they don't look alike?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> Any chance there was a stray pit running around up there when she got tied?


LOL! I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

we need peeeektures!  Glad everything is going nicely though!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Eeee, how cute!

They do look pit-ish. Not that anyone can really tell with newborns. Somebody has some 'splainin' to do!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks nekomi! 

They are incredibly adorable!! How long has it been since she started whelping?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

As I was typing this, puppy #5 was born!!!! A black and white boy!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow, it is a colorful litter! Suppose there's more than one daddy?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Willowy, I could totally see that - they have some differences in head shape too, it looks like? But they're too young to really tell.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh puppies! We need like a thousand more pictures.....


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I honestly keep trying to imagine what the offspring of Linney x a pit bull would be. 

I can't picture it! 

Our "black and white boy", now that he is drying off, actually looks to be ANOTHER brindle, just darker!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh I'm totally in love with Linney! And that little light puppy with the spot on her hip.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

WHHOOOOO!! PUPPIES PUPPIES PUPPIES!!

I am so incredibly excited, what a beautiful, sweet looking Mama and ADORABLE little sausage hamster babies!! And a interesting variety in coat color, cannot wait to see these pups grow older.

Congratulations Nekomi! Can't ever see how you are going to let them all go one day. I'm in love already.

Any names in mind yet?



nekomi said:


> Our "black and white boy", now that he is drying off, actually looks to be ANOTHER brindle, just darker!


Uh-oh. I am in trouble - I _WANT_!! Dibs on that boy.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> Any names in mind yet?


We are thinking of naming them after Pumpkin Pie ingredients, since they were born so close to Thanksgiving! 

So... Nutmeg, Ginger, Cinnamon, etc. If we run out of ingredients we'll start bringing in Thanksgiving dishes.  Any ideas?!?!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

So Cute! They look like Guinea Pigs! I LOVE the pink ears on the white one.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

you know...ever since i heard about Alaskan Huskies...i always thought a pit/husky cross into some of the racing lines might be beneficial. Pits are very driven, physically fit and adore pulling. i wouldnt throw a whole lot of pit in there..but a sprinkling of it could easily help performance.

oh...and CYOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

oh my they are so darn cute! Congrats!


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Awwww... they are cute. Is there a final count ?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

nekomi said:


> Our "black and white boy", now that he is drying off, actually looks to be ANOTHER brindle, just darker!


Maybe they are xPlott Hound  Batten down the hatches...lol


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

This is the BEST thread to wake up to, gorgeous puppies!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i've been keeping an eye on this thread, waiting for today!

linney looks no worse for wear in those pictures, what a great mom!
and those puppies, i think you can send me one of the brindle pups!

Congrats on a healthy delivery and some healthy pups!!


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I think I speak for everyone when I say: we need a picture thread!!!!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Dang, Equinox! I want the dark brindle boy!! I have dibs on the light brindle boy!!


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

nekomi said:


> We are thinking of naming them after Pumpkin Pie ingredients, since they were born so close to Thanksgiving!
> 
> So... Nutmeg, Ginger, Cinnamon, etc. If we run out of ingredients we'll start bringing in Thanksgiving dishes.  Any ideas?!?!


Eggnog
Berry (as in cranberry)


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay it's a race to Nekomi's to tag and claim your puppy! LOL :llama: :boxing: I'll take any of them, even the runt! 

What a great way to spend Thanksgiving IMO! I have to spend it with family, away from my dogs for the day! :ballchain:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Here's my question Nekomi:
How was the whelping experience for YOU?


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Just found this thread...read almost every post (the diatribes about the care and her getting preggo were boring! :bored. Glad everyone got out ok, and she looks very proud and happy. If you post a photo thread you must link it to this one! 

But congratulations on a job well done by everyone! :faint:


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Yay for puppies!!

Did I miss it or did you not say what the sexes were? I know you have one boy


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I really have to stop looking at pictures of litters and puppies. It makes me feverish.

Congratulations!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Here's my question Nekomi:
> How was the whelping experience for YOU?


Oh, I ENJOYED it! I don't think I've ever seen anything so amazing! 

It helped that I was pretty prepared. I knew I had the supplies I needed to handle an emergency. I had read (and re-read, and re-read) a couple books on whelping. My vet was on call, and Tempo's breeder came by halfway through the process to help me out. 

I couldn't believe it when the first puppy came out. Linney had been in pre-labor all day since 9:00 am, shivering and agitated. Around 8:30 pm she stopped shaking, stopped panting and laid down for a nap. She was sleeping SO deeply that I was sure she wasn't going to have her babies. Then all of a sudden, she SHOT up off the floor, gave me a wide-eyed look like "OMG!!!!", ran to her whelping box, and PLOP, out came a puppy! Just like that! 

I freaked out because it looked so... dead!... when it was first born. But she took care of the cord and placenta right away and I aspirated the throat and nose, and it wiggled to life just like that and started to nurse. The rest of the whelp was uneventful, although Linney was a little psycho during the birth of some of the bigger pups, and really over-vigorous in getting the cord cut (she went too close to one pup's belly and caused a lot of bleeding, but the pup is fine).

Are you asking me if I would do it again?   Yes, I would - under the RIGHT circumstances next time! LOL!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats, I'm glad the birthing went well. They are so adorable and mama looks lovely too.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

OH - and I wanted to add - the mystery of the brindle puppies had me looking over the website for Linney's previous kennel. There are several VERY DARK, almost black dogs that appear to have brindling over the tan areas on their face... so it could well be an Alaskan father yet. I have no idea! They sure look like little Boxers or Pits to me!

I did get some info on Linney's pedigree from her breeder (not the place I purchased her from). Our conversation happened over the phone so I wrote down what I could.

_Linney was named after Keith's daughter's best friend. Linney was out of a bitch named Megan (Meghan?) who was purchased by Keith from Roy Monk, an England native who wintered each year in Alaska. Megan was out of a 1/2 Siberian dam, and sired by a dog from Martin Buser's kennel. Megan was Keith's main race leader for 8 years. Linney's sire was Bruce, a dog bred by Keith. He is the father or grandfather of most dogs in Keith's kennel as of 2010. Bruce's bloodlines go back to Tom Soper's kennel, which focused on open-class sprint racing dogs. Tom Soper was a 1975 ISDRA Gold Medalist. Bruce's bloodlines go back further to Harris Dunlap's open-class sprint lines, and Grisham (?).

Linney has had one litter previously, which produced 3 girls. One of the puppies is in the Upper Peninsula. The other 2 pups in the litter are currently in Minnesota. Two of Linney's pups were later outcrossed into a stud dog from Jason Barron's kennel which goes back to Jeff King bloodlines._


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Just wanted to offer my congratulations on the smooth birth . . and to say thanks for the newborn puppy photos.

SOB


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Regarding the brindle - I assume Greyhound was crossed into these Alaskans at some point? If so, that could easily account for the brindle. As one breeder I know says, "Once you have brindle, you always have brindle!" This is a breeder of a different sighthound breed, but I suspect the genetics are true all over - brindle is a very common gene, and commonly comes forward, even many generations down the line!

Congrats, Nekomi! I am glad everything went well for Linney, for you, and for the pups! Kiss them all for me!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Sighthounds4me, this also Rings true in Boston Terriers, My mom used to breed them and I know we never had a single Brindle in our house, but back about 3-4 Generations from my mom's Foundation Stud was a Brindle Stud who was QUITE beautiful and apperently one of my mom's early show home Bitches, solid Black and White with no Brindling from a stud who had absolutly no brindling in opver 8 Generations threw a Brindle Pup, gorgeous little thing by looking at it. 

My Boy Chad also had some brindling to his coat if you were in the right light. So yeah, once you have Brindle...there is NO getting rid of it. LOL!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

nekomi said:


> So... Nutmeg, Ginger, Cinnamon, etc. If we run out of ingredients we'll start bringing in Thanksgiving dishes.  Any ideas?!?!


Punkin. Spelled just like that.


----------



## Not a Boxer (Oct 5, 2010)

Awww..precious puppies! Way to go Linney! I heart brindle pups.

Please, please, please....name one "Squash"


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Squash is awesome.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Sighthounds4me said:


> Regarding the brindle - I assume Greyhound was crossed into these Alaskans at some point? If so, that could easily account for the brindle. As one breeder I know says, "Once you have brindle, you always have brindle!" This is a breeder of a different sighthound breed, but I suspect the genetics are true all over - brindle is a very common gene, and commonly comes forward, even many generations down the line!
> 
> Congrats, Nekomi! I am glad everything went well for Linney, for you, and for the pups! Kiss them all for me!


Yes, that's true! I was also thinking of that. I am quite sure that most of these Alaskans have greyhound far back... especially since Linney has sprint dog bloodlines on her mom's side.

AH! Squash! That is perfect!!!!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

More pictures...hoto:...please...:becky:


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

OK, here are the names!

Brown boy - Nutmeg
Light brindle girl - Cinnamon
Dark brindle boy - Clove
White girl - Ginger
White boy (runt) - SQUASH! LOL!

I love it!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Please name one Gourdy xD


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats on a successful delivery! Very cute little guinea pigs ugh I mean pups!


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

nekomi said:


> OK, here are the names!
> 
> Brown boy - Nutmeg
> Light brindle girl - Cinnamon
> ...


Love the names


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)




----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

She looks so glad they are OUT!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

If the tan and white one looks anything like Puck I can come get him, right? I mean it must mean they are long lost brothers, right? 


Congrats on the beautiful babies Linney and Nekomi. Can't wait to see regular picture updates on these guys.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

The puppies have such neat markings! They're going to be beautiful dogs, and I'm looking forward to pictures over the next eight weeks or so!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Nekomi, I think me and Dark Brindle Boy were meant to be!! Before we got Trent, we were considering "Clove"/"Cloven". Love him already, but I think I love them all!!! Beautiful pictures, adorable puppies, and a gorgeous, happy Mama. 

Thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Awesome job both Nekomi and Linney! Such beautiful puppies! And with that said...I may need to avoid this thread! I am having awful puppy fever, what with first Red's litter and now yours! It's getting hopeless and Christmas is coming! :help:


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

You could use some apple names, since this is the time of year for apple pies: Macintosh (Mac, Tosh), Smith (for Granny Smith), Cortlandt, Fuji, Gala....but I like the spice names the most!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Congratulations on a safe delivery! The puppies are adorable!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

those pictures are just precious. 
i wasn't going to pick a favorite, but i think clove would fit in here perfectly!

can't wait to watch them grow up...but its totally not helping my puppy fever at all!


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Aww all the pictures are so great! I love the brindle puppies. 

She does look very happy.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Cinnamon is my favorite.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> Hmm.. my guess. 5 puppies two jackals, two hyenas, and one pit bull... oh wait... those are Zim's puppies.
> 
> 5 puppies, three boys and two girls... all cute!


Hey... I was right!!!!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm on Team Squash for sure.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think I'm in love with little brown baby


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

pittsabowawa said:


> Hey... I was right!!!!


HEY! Awesome! I was going to go back and see if anyone got it right... anyone who did - I've actually got prizes for ya  PM me for details!



Equinox said:


> Nekomi, I think me and Dark Brindle Boy were meant to be!! Before we got Trent, we were considering "Clove"/"Cloven". Love him already, but I think I love them all!!! Beautiful pictures, adorable puppies, and a gorgeous, happy Mama.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this with us!


Equinox, if you're serious, PM me! I would love to place any of these pups with responsible DFers like you!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

nekomi said:


> HEY! Awesome! I was going to go back and see if anyone got it right... anyone who did - I've actually got prizes for ya  PM me for details!


!!! Is IT A PUUPY?!?  XD


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

LOL! Raegan, don't you know it's bad to give puppies away as gifts!?!?!!   Especially around the holidays, sheesh! 

Nope, it's actually something from my Cafepress shop (dog related) but because DF doesn't allow advertising I can't link to it here. Sorry!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Darn! I just PMed you because I agreed with Pittsabowawa on the count. I was hoping for a pup. Boy would I be in trouble around here! Wait...it is MY house! LOL


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

PM'd you back! There can be more than one winner 

No one else better go back and edit their posts, now, because I already checked them. LOL!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Beautiful babies!!! 

Not helping me resist a puppy right now, not helping one bit :laugh:


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

They are adorable! I love the little pink noses on the light babies... and I hope if you give the runt boy away that they keep his name Squash!


----------



## Staffordshire (Jul 31, 2010)

I have been following this thread and just wanted to post and say thank you for taking this on, it will be lots of work. Some of the pups sure do look like little Pitties with their markings, colors and even a couple of the muzzles. Can't wait to see more pictures of them!


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

nekomi said:


> The vet just confirmed it today via x-ray: there are 5 - 6 puppies inside my Linney girl, an Alaskan Husky I recently bought from a mushing kennel. She has only been here 3 weeks, so I want to stress that it *DID NOT HAPPEN HERE*! She was pregnant but not showing when I purchased her and brought her home. She was likely mated while she was in Alaska running as a tour dog - her puppies are most likely "purebred" Alaskan Huskies.
> 
> She is due in 5 - 14 days - so I am scrambling to get myself and my home prepared. It is too late for an emergency spay, so I am not considering that at all.
> 
> ...


 WOW! What a surprise! Good luck with the pups and momma!



nekomi said:


> The working dog world, and in particular the mushing world, is a whole different ballgame than buying a pup from a show breeder...


This is sooo true! The difference is like night and day.


----------



## Not a Boxer (Oct 5, 2010)

Yay! My name won! Squash the runt - awesome! They are all so cute. I'm getting puppy fever. 
Hats off to you for taking this on and doing such a fabulous job with little time to prepare.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

How's it going Nekomi? New pictures? Please? :clap2:


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Yep!!! Here's one new pic, more to come... this was taken on Day 5:










Everyone is doing great! Their dewclaws were done on Sunday, and they are starting to get much more active and mobile (they're a week and 2 days old now). Their eyes aren't so tightly shut and I think they will open soon! They wag their little tails, scratch, yawn, stretch and do a lot of doggie things already.  The coolest thing is that I can get their little back legs kicking if I scratch their tickle spot!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

OMG! That brindle with the big collar is a chub! WANT!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm gonna throw my hat in Nekomi can I have one of the white ones? So cute! Eek! I can't not have a Puppy I can not have a Puppy.....


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Xeph said:


> OMG! That brindle with the big collar is a chub! WANT!


That's Clove! He is such a little sweetheart!



Deron_dog said:


> I'm gonna throw my hat in Nekomi can I have one of the white ones? So cute! Eek! I can't not have a Puppy I can not have a Puppy.....


 They are adorable! Squash is the little boy, Ginger is the bigger girl.

Here are their pictures from yesterday - their one-week-old birthday!

Nutmeg:



















Clove:










Ginger:










Squash:










Unfortunately, Cinnamon wouldn't cooperate to have her photo taken, so here's Linney with her whole brood:










Linney is getting a little sick of being stuck in the whelping box all day!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay, do I want Nutmeg or Squash? Hmmmmmm.....:kiss:


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm in love with Squash. That little mouth! Those little wrinkles!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Nutmeg or Clove...Clove or Nutmeg...ah hell, I'll just take both of them!!! :becky:


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

Ah, those puppies are precious!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

They really do look like Bully babies.. I wonder what they're going to look like in a couple of weeks


----------



## Not a Boxer (Oct 5, 2010)

Those little ear tags, and squishy faces... to much cuteness. Nutmeg looks like my little guy when he was a wee blob. Were there any Boston terriers running around up there? lol


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Awww Cinnamon is the one I want! Too bad she wouldn't cooperate for her photo. They're looking big and healthy  I want to squish and rub them heehee


----------



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

Their just beautiful puppies, momma is a beauty too. They all look so healthy, yay!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Linney is my favorite. <3


nekomi said:


>


Mah baybies. Theys BORING.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

I want to poke Clove's little spot nose!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I always think they all look like wrinkly hamsters at this stage.

I look forward to the 3 week old stage...when they start looking like dogs...then 5 weeks when they are killer cute...or 8 weeks when they are cuter still and kinda minimes...or 4 months when they are all gangly...

Yeah, I'm that weirdo who actually thinks they get cuter as they get older, instead of the opposite.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Shaina said:


> I always think they all look like wrinkly hamsters at this stage.
> 
> I look forward to the 3 week old stage...when they start looking like dogs...then 5 weeks when they are killer cute...or 8 weeks when they are cuter still and kinda minimes...or 4 months when they are all gangly...
> 
> Yeah, I'm that weirdo who actually thinks they get cuter as they get older, instead of the opposite.


Shaina, I'm actually in agreement with you there!

I was just thinking yesterday how, before the pups are born, everyone's like... "I can't wait to see the puppies!"

Then it changes to, "I can't wait for their eyes to open!"

Then... "I can't wait for them to start walking!"

"Just wait 'til they look like dogs!"

"I wonder what their final eye color will be? Will their ears stand up? I can't wait to find out!"

"They are going to be such gorgeous dogs!" 

"I can't wait to see them working in harness for the first time (insert dog sport/activity of choice)."

To quote the country song, "You're gonna miss this, you're gonna want this back..."


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Shaina said:


> I look forward to the 3 week old stage...when they start looking like dogs...then 5 weeks when they are killer cute...or 8 weeks when they are cuter still and kinda minimes...or 4 months when they are all gangly...


I love the awkward gangly stage. At that point, they're still babies, but at least understand the concept of being housebroken. Unfortunately, they still have those razor-sharp milk teeth...


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

Congratulations! I hope all goes well!!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

omg they ae beautiful 
i love clove


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay...I'm having definite jealousy issues! I want to cuddle cute little puppies! :Cry:

The more I look at the pictures, the more I love Nutmeg!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

5 s corral said:


> omg they ae beautiful
> i love clove





FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Okay...I'm having definite jealousy issues! I want to cuddle cute little puppies! :Cry:
> 
> The more I look at the pictures, the more I love Nutmeg!


You will both have to fight me for them...THEY ARE MINE!!! *evil* :laugh:


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> You will both have to fight me for them...THEY ARE MINE!!! *evil* :laugh:


I was going to say "you're on! but you better get a couple more dogs or bigger dogs!". Then I saw you have a cat too. Flash says "we concede!" :yield: LOL


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Pssssssssst...piiiiiiictures....


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Shaina said:


> Pssssssssst...piiiiiiictures....


Yup...what :rockon: she said! ^^^


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Clove is really cute. How are you doing finding homes for them all?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Ack! Sorry, I've been negligent in updating this thread!!!

All the puppies have their eyes open now! I caught Cinnamon and Clove playing today for the first time.  It was adorable!



> Clove is really cute. How are you doing finding homes for them all?


Not good... I haven't gotten any serious interest yet. Currently I have them advertised on Facebook; I'm not sure where else to post them? Anyone have any ideas? Linney's old kennel is going to run an ad on their website, and have also offered to take the pups at 8 - 9 weeks if they haven't found homes yet. But I'd much, much rather place them locally if possible.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

These were taken a few days ago (day 13). The puppies are now 16 days old!

Nutmeg:



















Cinnamon:



















Ginger:




























Squash:










Clove:


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I will take Ginger, please!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, look at the blaze on Clove! I think he's actually my favorite now that I've seen these bigger pictures. I think they're all adorable, though, and I like Cinnamon and Nutmeg's colors a lot, too.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

I wonder if that spot on Clove's nose will grow over his whole nose. I hope not ... 'cuz it makes him pretty irresistable.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

TWAB, I wish you were serious! I want these pups to go to really great homes...

I just emailed a rescue in my area to see if they might do a courtesy listing on Petfinder for me, or let me bring the pups to their adoption events when they're old enough. Fingers crossed! It is so hard to get these guys into the "public eye", so-to-speak. 

Miranda, I don't think that spot is going to grow any more. It's stayed pretty much identical for at least a week now! I LOVE that little spot! 

My favorite pup is still Ginger. She is a real handful and so feisty! But, I am really falling for Cinnamon these days. Her face is looking SO adorable and petite! Oh heck, I love all my puppies.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Well I mean you couuullllld always keep them and then just have a HUGE sled team...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

LOL Miranda! That would be one heck of a big team!

I couldn't imagine raising FIVE husky mix pups all at once! Not to mention still finding the time to care for and train my 8 adult doggers. Holy cow!!!!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

You could start pulling freight haha


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Now there's an idea! I could deliver the mail when the mail carriers refuse to go out in the snow!

Hell, get a couple employees, give each a 6-dog team... you might be on to something!!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm telling ya.... you should probably just keep all of them haha


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

nekomi said:


> Now there's an idea! I could deliver the mail when the mail carriers refuse to go out in the snow!
> 
> Hell, get a couple employees, give each a 6-dog team... you might be on to something!!


Looks like I'll have to move to Ohio. You can train me to drive a sled (I'll already have Timber and Colt who are GREAT pullers LOL). And I will work for you. Then I can have Nutmeg because I'm addicted to that pup!:clap2:


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Asking the local husky rescue might get you on to their website and people are always on the look out for puppies (and unforutunately this is a popular time of year...so you'll have to be really careful to vet people). Do you know anyone with a petfinder account? They might be able to set you up with a page for the puppies.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

you can just send me clove and squash.
i dont think the hubby could resist it if one of those cute faces just appeared on the door step!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

post them of SDC classifieds


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Aww.. so cute!!

I wish I was ready for another dog. They'd probably fit right into what I'm looking for (high energy, trainable, not too big but not tiny, not a bunch of health concerns).


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

nekomi said:


> TWAB, I wish you were serious! I want these pups to go to really great homes...
> 
> I just emailed a rescue in my area to see if they might do a courtesy listing on Petfinder for me, or let me bring the pups to their adoption events when they're old enough. Fingers crossed! It is so hard to get these guys into the "public eye", so-to-speak.
> 
> ...


I wish I could be! I keep reminding my boyfriend that I am allowed another dog after I graduate (which is in 8 days) and he frowns at me.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I am seriously hugely in love with Squash. Like, maybe I should start buttering up my husband for my upcoming birthday.


----------



## brookie (Aug 28, 2010)

How are the puppies doing? I wanna see more pic of them they are just too cute!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah, we need more pics with the eyes OPENED now that they're starting to look like little dogs. Hopefully you can find a rescue organization that wil help you find homes for them.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

cshellenberger said:


> Yeah, we need more pics with the eyes OPENED now that they're starting to look like little dogs. Hopefully you can find a rescue organization that wil help you find homes for them.


Being a Moderator, can't you threaten her and MAKE her post more pictures...:becky:


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I WISH!!!! 

NEKOMI, post MOAR Pictures or Imma beat ya with a wet noodle!!!!!! :boink: :boink:


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

OMG--PUPPIES!

I live in the northern part of Kentucky...close enough?

I can't have a puppy...hubby would kill me...too many current dog issues...I cannot have a puppy...

but they are sooooo cute!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> I WISH!!!!
> 
> NEKOMI, post MOAR Pictures or Imma beat ya with a wet noodle!!!!!! :boink: :boink:


Methinks Nekomi is busy with mushing considering all the snow she got! Maybe she can recruit someone to take pictures for us puppy starved waifs!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

ACK!  I keep forgetting to update DF! I've been busy with the holidays, and as Diane said - lots of SNOW!

Here you go! They are 23 days old today, can you believe it!? They are playful, active and ALL are eating canned food now in addition to nursing. They are amazing, healthy, FAT puppies!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

nekomi said:


>


Heisman Puppy!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Nekomi! If I can't get through to any breeders for a puppy, howabouts I just come on down and take one of yours instead!?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh my god... those smooshy faces. *swoon*


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

nekomi said:


>


You are KILLING me! WANT! WANT! WANT! (psst...don't let my son see this! :nono: LOL)


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

DJEtzel said:


> Hey Nekomi! If I can't get through to any breeders for a puppy, howabouts I just come on down and take one of yours instead!?


If you're serious, email me after the holidays!  You're not that far from me, I'm in NE Ohio and travel up to MI all the time! I'm going to review applications starting after January 1st - none of the pups are spoken for yet, and it's not like there's been a ton of interest. I would LOVE to see them go to DFers if possible!



FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> You are KILLING me! WANT! WANT! WANT! (psst...don't let my son see this! :nono: LOL)


LOL Diane! Isn't he the cutest?!

PS> Did you get your shirt yet? I had it shipped out last weekend.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Not yet but I'll watch for it! Thanks!

I still need to get harnesses, dog sled, etc, etc, etc.... LOL :becky:


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

nekomi said:


> If you're serious, email me after the holidays!  You're not that far from me, I'm in NE Ohio and travel up to MI all the time! I'm going to review applications starting after January 1st - none of the pups are spoken for yet, and it's not like there's been a ton of interest. I would LOVE to see them go to DFers if possible!


If my current plans fail, I will!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

When did those little baby guinea pigs turn into puppies?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

George, pretty much overnight, I think!!!!!!


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

I live a little far away but would you be willing to send one my way?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Active Dog said:


> I live a little far away but would you be willing to send one my way?


It's only about $250 to ship a dog.


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh geez... those might just be the cutest puppies in the whole wide world!!!!!!!


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> It's only about $250 to ship a dog.


Thats how much is is to adopt one down here anyway  actually the rescue I was looking into asks $300-400


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

oh the puppy cuteness! These pups and Red's make me smile!


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, what a surprise! It sounds like while you were completely caught off guard, you have gathered yourself quickly to make things to smoothly. The little ones are precious!


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Ugh - cute little feet! I doubt you'll have trouble placing them, but if you do and you don't mind shipping to Montana, I'm in the market for a new sled dog (skijoring dog really).


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Active Dog said:


> Thats how much is is to adopt one down here anyway  actually the rescue I was looking into asks $300-400


Perfect!

-messagetooshort-


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

*wants puppers NAO!!!*


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

waterbaby said:


> Ugh - cute little feet! I doubt you'll have trouble placing them, but if you do and you don't mind shipping to Montana, I'm in the market for a new sled dog (skijoring dog really).


Waterbaby, I'd like to give preference to those who are interested in sledding sports, since these ARE pups from working bloodlines (1/2 of their bloodline anyway). Please contact me, I could probably arrange transport. 



Active Dog said:


> I live a little far away but would you be willing to send one my way?


I could probably arrange transport! I'm very uneasy of puppies being shipped. PM me, I'll give you my email addy and we can chat! I'll be making up a puppy application later this week that I'll require potential adopters to fill out.

I am so happy with the flood of interest suddenly - I would love to see these pups go to DFers!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

It will be awesome if these pups go to DFers and we get to see pictures of them as they grow up.  

They're absolutely adorable, by the way. What great photos!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

The puppies are now eating canned food reliably morning and night, as well as still nursing from momma throughout the day (although she is REALLY done with that - she is clearly getting sick of the pups). They even pushed Linney out of the way this morning and ate some of her dry kibble!! 

They'll be a month old this coming Tuesday. I cannot believe it!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Those guys are absolutely ADORABLE!!!! Glad to see you getting interest from the forum members as far as homes.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

nekomi said:


> Waterbaby, I'd like to give preference to those who are interested in sledding sports, since these ARE pups from working bloodlines (1/2 of their bloodline anyway). Please contact me, I could probably arrange transport.
> 
> I am so happy with the flood of interest suddenly - I would love to see these pups go to DFers!


Squeee! That would be so awesome - I would probably be up for driving halfway if everything else worked out. I'll pm you.


----------



## brookie (Aug 28, 2010)

How are the gorgeous pups doing this week?


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Soooo more pictures???? Us DFes are picture holics!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Every time I see a new post in this thread, I think there have been new pictures posted. 

Now I am disappointed.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

From what I've seen on facebook, Nekomi has been dog sledding and doing demonstrations with dog sledding. She may be too busy to be on the forum right now so I guess we are all SOL! :drama:

Oh, sorry Sassafras...disappointed again.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Nek, you need to start a new thread, link it to this one, and post pictures! These pups are going to be gone and then what are we going to do?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> From what I've seen on facebook, Nekomi has been dog sledding and doing demonstrations with dog sledding. She may be too busy to be on the forum right now so I guess we are all SOL! :drama:
> 
> Oh, sorry Sassafras...disappointed again.


Thank you Flash!  LOL, that's correct - it's been a super busy week and I am just now catching up on everything... again!

The puppies are doing GREAT! We had a little scare with a minor (possible) respiratory issue that we caught right away. They just seemed to lose a little energy one day, and I noticed runny noses and a couple sneezes. So, they went on 5 days of amoxicilin just to be safe. As of today, they are completely cleared up and back to their usual selves, so whatever might have been brewing has passed. 

They are being weaned now (Mom is totally done with nursing and going stir-crazy, so it was time) and eating canned food daily. They have been given a multitude of cat toys (squeaky balls, hard plastic balls with bells inside, catnip mice, rubber toys, etc.) and are playing with the toys a lot. They wrestle and playfight constantly! They have met Tempo, Bandit, Loki and Hoover, and played with all of them. They come when I call "Puppies!" and they are having lots of supervised time to run around my house daily. They've watched TV, listened to my kitchen appliances, climbed all over little obstacles and found goodies hidden in the dog crates. They've listened to Christmas tunes on the radio and been petted and loved by at least a dozen extended family! They've all sniffed my very brave housecat and she's swatted at their tails and played with them. 

Oh, and the "Misty Method" of housetraining is genius. They are all quite reliable about doing their business in the tray of wood shavings positioned outside their whelping box. It will definitely be a helpful tool for those who choose to use it in their new homes.

Things are definitely getting busy in puppy land!


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Pictures?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Man.. if only I was able to get out of housing sooner... I'd SO be in the car headed up to Ohio for a puppy. I'm loving Nutmeg so so much (he's like a Bella clone).

I got my mug today BTW. I love it!  The stupid mail room got it on the 15th and didn't notify me until yesterday.. stupid mail room.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

But you got it for the holidays!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

pittsabowawa said:


> Man.. if only I was able to get out of housing sooner... I'd SO be in the car headed up to Ohio for a puppy. I'm loving Nutmeg so so much (he's like a Bella clone).
> *
> I got my mug today BTW.* I love it!  The stupid mail room got it on the 15th and didn't notify me until yesterday.. stupid mail room.


What mug? Who made it!?


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

:lalala: All I want for Christmas is some puppy pics, some puppy pics, some puppy pics, 
gee if I could only have some puppy pics, then I could have a Merry Christmas! :lalala:

:wave:

(For those of you who didn't pick up on this, please sing above to the tune of "All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth"!)


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Since I guessed the number of puppies AND the number of boys to girls Nekomi was nice enough to send me a little something from her online shop 

I collect coffee mugs so I picked one out. This is the one I picked http://www.cafepress.com/HoofandHowl.483786074

I'll probably be drinking my christmas coffee out of it tomorrow LOL


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I didn't realize she had an online shop. Something else to spend my money on...*sigh*


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

My hands are shaking. I think I'm going through withdrawal.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Independent George said:


> My hands are shaking. I think I'm going through withdrawal.


I know. I started stalking on fb, I can't wait for the updates here.


----------



## brookie (Aug 28, 2010)

Awww any new updates on the pups haven't heard anything in awhile


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I've been checking things out on FB. I wish Linney would have waited another month or to pop because I am sorely tempted.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I have succumbed to the fuzzy charms of Mr. Squash.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I've been checking things out on FB. I wish Linney would have waited another month or to pop because I am sorely tempted.


Pffft. Like that would make a difference to you.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Independent George said:


> Pffft. Like that would make a difference to you.


Hey, I'm not the voice of reason and sanity here. If I lived alone this would be a different story.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

sassafras said:


> I have succumbed to the fuzzy charms of Mr. Squash.


Do you mean you have fallen for Squash or are you actually getting him?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Do you mean you have fallen for Squash or are you actually getting him?


Both! Nekomi just did me the honor of approving me yesterday.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, awesome! Glad at least one of the pups is going to a DFer.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

pittsabowawa said:


> Man.. if only I was able to get out of housing sooner... I'd SO be in the car headed up to Ohio for a puppy. I'm loving Nutmeg so so much (he's like a Bella clone).
> 
> I got my mug today BTW. I love it!  The stupid mail room got it on the 15th and didn't notify me until yesterday.. stupid mail room.


I'm so glad you like it!!!  Thanks for letting me know 

I am so sorry I haven't been able to update DF very much!!! Between caring for crazy puppies, and coming down with a really bad flu, and the holidays, I've had to pick whether to update FB or DF... and my family depends on FB for updates so that was a no-brainer! 

If you guys want to see current pics, check 'em out here - there's lots!!!!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=27437&id=155927414448445

And YES, little Squash is going to Sassafrass! I'm very excited, it sounds like a great match. 

TWAB, you know you want a puppy....


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

That's awesome sass!! We'll need lots of pictures.

Nutmeg and the little brindle girl are so precious. If only they had been born like 6 months from now :-/. A dog from a working sleddog line *might* be enough energy to keep up with Bella in her old age LOL


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

Squash is the perfect name for the lil guy, it seems like he's always under something.

I'm falling for Nutmeg so hard, he very much reminds me of Puck when he was a baby.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Yay! We're gonna see Squash grow up! I wish more puppers go to DFers! I looooove Nutmeg so much! Someone take Nutmeg so we can all see him grow up!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Both! Nekomi just did me the honor of approving me yesterday.


oh YAY!!!! Since i don't know where most live, are you close enough to go pick up Squash?



nekomi said:


> I'm so glad you like it!!!  Thanks for letting me know
> 
> I am so sorry I haven't been able to update DF very much!!! Between caring for crazy puppies, and coming down with a really bad flu, and the holidays, I've had to pick whether to update FB or DF... and my family depends on FB for updates so that was a no-brainer!
> 
> ...


whoa, kind of weird...I went to the FB page and two people who I've known for years from online but NOT from DF, also like it!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes! I'm so glad you're getting Squash, he's my boy.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> oh YAY!!!! Since i don't know where most live, are you close enough to go pick up Squash?


Well, I'm not super duper close, but close enough to drive and pick him up. 


This will be new ground for me. I've always gotten dogs as older puppies (>6 months) or adults, I've never had a puppy this young. Hopefully I won't end up spamming with potty training threads.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Congrats on the puppy!

I am so partial to Clove. I love the coloring...if I brought home a puppy my husband would kill me...heck, i would kick my own butt!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Well, I'm not super duper close, but close enough to drive and pick him up.
> 
> 
> This will be new ground for me. I've always gotten dogs as older puppies (>6 months) or adults, I've never had a puppy this young. Hopefully I won't end up spamming with potty training threads.


I've had three little puppies, I wasn't anxious to do that again which is one reason we got Ginger at almost 5mos old! I'm excited for you, nice to keep a pup in the DF family!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

theyogachick said:


> Congrats on the puppy!
> 
> I am so partial to Clove. I love the coloring...if I brought home a puppy my husband would kill me...heck, i would kick my own butt!


thats the exact boat i'm in too. clove is just an amazing looking pup!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, Clove is the driving force for me. I asked my boyfriend earnestly and he said no. I was just shooting for a "maybe if I lay out a really clear plan it will work!"


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

As a very subtle attempt to let my boyfriend know I'm interested in Nutmeg, I've made this the background on my computer.

If anyone else need a subtle boyfriend convincer, let me know and I'd be happy to make one.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I think I'm gonna steal that exact one, Morrwyn. Nutmeg has been calling me for a while now. SOO tempted.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL that background just killed me. I used to save photos of dogs I wanted on my boyfriend's desk top.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Awww, that's a shame TWAB! At least you tried... Oddly, there has been the LEAST amount of interest in Clove. I can't figure that one out. He is a strikingly beautiful pup and so outgoing.

OMG this is AWESOME!!!!! Nutmeg has a fan club, wow!

Morrwyn, Nutmeg doesn't have a home yet. I am HURTING for applications, so anyone interested, PLEASE don't be shy! I'm picky about the homes these guys will go to, but not scary-picky!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

nekomi said:


> Awww, that's a shame TWAB! At least you tried... Oddly, there has been the LEAST amount of interest in Clove. I can't figure that one out. He is a strikingly beautiful pup and so outgoing.
> 
> OMG this is AWESOME!!!!! Nutmeg has a fan club, wow!
> 
> Morrwyn, Nutmeg doesn't have a home yet. I am HURTING for applications, so anyone interested, PLEASE don't be shy! I'm picky about the homes these guys will go to, but not scary-picky!


You have no idea how bad I'd LOVE to get Nutmeg and wind up with two puppies in the next year. Unfortunately, it just is not in the cards for me right now.  

I'll still be thinking about it...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

nekomi said:


> Awww, that's a shame TWAB! At least you tried... Oddly, there has been the LEAST amount of interest in Clove. I can't figure that one out. He is a strikingly beautiful pup and so outgoing.
> 
> OMG this is AWESOME!!!!! Nutmeg has a fan club, wow!
> 
> Morrwyn, Nutmeg doesn't have a home yet. I am HURTING for applications, so anyone interested, PLEASE don't be shy! I'm picky about the homes these guys will go to, but not scary-picky!


I will talk to my boyfriend's brother and his girlfriend, though. They have farm land, are super active outdoors especially in the winter, and the girlfriend goes out for hours on trails with her horses. They have been talking about a Husky for some time, so I will bring the idea of your pups up to them.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Hey, thanks TWAB! I appreciate it.  I can tell you right now that these pups would definitely be easier to manage than a full-blooded Siberian...


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Nekomi, I'd probably say it's because he's DARK. Light brindles are like all happy yayness, but dark brindles, like black dogs, are "scary". I of course, love dark dogs


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I didn't really think of that, Xeph, but you're right! Count me in as a lover of dark dogs as well. To me, I consider him "flashy", with all that beautiful white, spotted nose and gorgeous expression... he's classy. 

I wish it was light out so I could take the pups outside for new pictures. My camera sucks taking pics indoors, and I just ripped up my carpet today to replace it with laminate, so the setting for the photos is pretty bad...  After years of fosters, rescues, new additions and now a LITTER... the carpet was toast.

The little guys sure are VOCAL these days. They are testing each other to the limit and seem hell-bent on figuring out the rules of puppy play... often pushing too hard and ticking each other off. It's funny, but LOUD! They are quite the little maniacs right now!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> To me, I consider him "flashy", with all that beautiful white, spotted nose and gorgeous expression... he's classy


I agree  I see some brindle boxers (finished) that have a fawn base coat and the brindling is so light it looks like cinnamon has been dropped on their coats. It's very pretty....but those super dark brindles are just SO striking to me, especially if they're flashy.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

nekomi said:


> Hey, thanks TWAB! I appreciate it.  I can tell you right now that these pups would definitely be easier to manage than a full-blooded Siberian...


And they LIKE the idea of a Husky temperament.  I guess I'm odd person out, because I thought Clove would be swept up so fast. I was nervous my boyfriend would say yes and he would already be spoken for (not that I wouldn't take any of the others)


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

In that case TWAB they would have no problem handling an Alaskan mix... Alaskans are still challenging, no doubt; but IME, infinitely better about recall, and have a better attention span than Sibes.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I hope they are swayed. They would be a really good home and any puppy would have a great life. And I want Magpie to have a friend.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Eh. "Yay puppies!" for Nekomi, yes. But I do think it was irresponsible of the kennel to have an accidental pregnancy in the first place, and to place an unspayed (and pregnant!) dog in a recreational home. So I can't be too thrilled. I'm glad they'll be born in a responsible home, for sure.



Yes, an accidental pregnancy is a bummer. But it happens. Even in kennels that are careful. Why would it be irresponsible to place an unspayed dog in a recreational home (if that home wanted intact?)


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

nekomi said:


> Awww, that's a shame TWAB! At least you tried... Oddly, there has been the LEAST amount of interest in Clove. I can't figure that one out. He is a strikingly beautiful pup and so outgoing.
> 
> OMG this is AWESOME!!!!! Nutmeg has a fan club, wow!
> 
> Morrwyn, Nutmeg doesn't have a home yet. I am HURTING for applications, so anyone interested, PLEASE don't be shy! I'm picky about the homes these guys will go to, but not scary-picky!


Let me have a serious talk about this with my boyfriend. When would they be ready to go to their new homes?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I've been saying around January 30, but January 24 is the 8-week mark and I'd be fine with them going home anytime after that.

Also, I have no problem keeping a puppy longer if someone was *seriously* interested, but needed to hold off a few weeks for any reason. For an excellent home, I would be willing to help in any way possible.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

if i did..it would have to be a boy. i WANT to....

ill think about it and talk to the landlord.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

OMG ZIM!

Your post was seriously the BEST, BEST news I've heard all day. Fingers crossed!

Personally, I think Clove would be a great fit for you. The driviest pup in the litter, very active, strong personality and nice structure...

Holy cow, Zim, if you took a pup... I would be beside myself. Regardless of how it turns out, I am just honored that you are even considering it!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh god oh god oh god... You have no idea how much I want one of your brindles (or Nutmeg). I bet an Alaskan Husky would make an excellent weight pull prospect 

I'm always in the wrong place at the wrong time.. grr. I'm really happy that the puppers might be going to DFer's though!!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Pittsabowawa, I agree! I think that they would be great Weight Pull prospects. Certainly plenty of strength and drive lurking in those little puppy bodies!

As I've said before, Linney was bred while being leased to a tour company. That company is called Alaska Excursions in Skagway. Well, I did a lot of digging on the Alaska Excursions website to see what kind of dogs they may be running. I also found several galleries of photos from folks who had toured at their facility. 

Take a look at these dogs! Is it just me, or do they scream Alaskan x Pit to any of you? They are CERTAINLY "boxier" than any Alaskans I've ever seen, with very wide chests and broad muzzles...




























(Dog on left, the dog on right looks like a typical Alaskan)









(Dog in forefront only)









(First 3 dogs going down the left side of the gangline (OUR left) appear to be very broad-chested and stout. Compare with the lankier dogs on the right side of the gangline.)


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well I'm no Alaskan Husky expert, but several of those dogs do have blocky heads (ETA: and chests!). And almost everyone I know who has seen pictures of the puppies has immediately asked if there is staffy or pit in them.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh, it's cool to see pics of the adults! They look like big, tough, burly dogs don't they? Look at those chests! Holy cow! I've been at a conference all week so didn't have a chance to fill out the application, but I'm looking at it out now. My biggest snag is that the SO is not 100% on board. I leave him with all our pets for 2-3 months out of the year so he needs to be ok with it.  But we can talk more - maybe you'll find lots of homes and I'll just be insanely jealous of all the DF'ers with your dogs. BUT, if not, I think we can probably still work something out. Like maybe I could have puppy in the field with me all summer (!!!).


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

That first dog is gorgeous.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

I really like this guy:












sassafras said:


> Well I'm no Alaskan Husky expert, but several of those dogs do have blocky heads (ETA: and chests!). And almost everyone I know who has seen pictures of the puppies has immediately asked if there is staffy or pit in them.


sassafras, when do you pick up Squash? Are you keeping the name (say yes!)?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

waterbaby said:


> sassafras, when do you pick up Squash? Are you keeping the name (say yes!)?


Sometime at the end of January, details are being determined. And heck yes I'm keeping the name.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I'm so glad you're keeping the name!  I wasn't sure. It just FITS the little guy!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well it's an awesome name to start, and when I saw the picture of him squashed between the dog beds... yea, it has to stay!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I was wondering how the pups would turn out if they had pit in them, but I think those dogs are gorgeous! Especially the first couple. Definitely boxier and wider than the "standard" Alaskan but gorgeous nonetheless!

And that is awesome that Squash will keep his name!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

New photos posted on Facebook!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...8445#!/album.php?aid=27437&id=155927414448445


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

I want Ginger  I wish I was in the right time frame for a new puppy, but Aija just turned one, and things don't seem right for a puppy, and oh, I'm all the way in Alaska! Haha, but goodness, I've always wanted a solid white dog, and they're believed to have pit it them, *Supreme want*


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

GUH. 

I've been talking to my boyfriend for the past two days now about adopting Nutmeg. I want to so bad. We're thinking.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Danielle, let me know what you decide!  That would be awesome!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

If we didn't already have plans for Mouse's working replacement I'd probably be stealing Clove....I know what I'd call him too xD


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

OMG.. I'm so in love with Clove now.. I'd never noticed his little splotchy nose <3


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

> Take a look at these dogs! Is it just me, or do they scream Alaskan x Pit to any of you? They are CERTAINLY "boxier" than any Alaskans I've ever seen, with very wide chests and broad muzzles...


it's definately possible. Ive been thinking that throwing a little bully into the Alaskans would be beneficial. Bullies LOVE to pull and their enthusiasm for work and their stamina would be beneficial.

And the landlord says he doesnt object to me getting a new dog so why dont you go ahead and send me the application? Im not saying im going for it just yet as i like to give this sort of thing at least a few days serious thought before i make the final decision but if i already have the app, if i decide yes..it'll be waiting.

and if i do say yes, im in agreement about Clove. I need a new cart dog(Bolo's getting old and she's got cancer and i havent been able to cart with the boy in a long time), i prefer the feistier dogs, im partial to brindles and it's gotta be a boy because of how everything else is going to go.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Awesome, Zim!! Can you PM me your email addy?


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh, this would be so neat if they went to DFers! We would get to watch them grow up...since I won't be getting one myself. Not only can I not afford another dog but I'm into the smaller dogs.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm so excited to watch these pups grow up! I wish I could take one! But alas, being in college and planning for another dog in the next 2 years, I just can't add another until I've settled down 

All you DFers that get pups, post lots of pics please!!


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm seriously tempted.

Who's spoken for so far?


----------



## Rinchan (Jan 4, 2011)

I have to say, that the first few pages made me laugh. The whole "It didn't happen here!" and "Where did it happen!" "We don't know the father!" kind reminded me of when my cousin found herself pregnant when she was 16 and pretty much her parents and all the aunts were like "Where did it happen!" "She doesn't know the father!" "It didn't happen at my house!" Yeah my cousin was and still is a bit loose.

But the puppies are adorable! And it sounds like you were the right person for this to happen to! I'm happy that you are finding owners for them.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

katielou said:


> I'm seriously tempted.
> 
> Who's spoken for so far?


Katie, the only one who's 100% sure right now is Squash. But I have folks expressing interest in Clove, Nutmeg, and Cinnamon. Nothing set in stone for any of them yet. Ginger is the only pup who nobody wants so far (except me, but I can't add a puppy to my household right now)!

Rinchan, that's funny.


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

This is so cool 
How many of the pups have a lot of interest from DF members?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

nekomi said:


> Katie, the only one who's 100% sure right now is Squash. But I have folks expressing interest in Clove, Nutmeg, and Cinnamon. Nothing set in stone for any of them yet. Ginger is the only pup who nobody wants so far (except me, but I can't add a puppy to my household right now)!
> 
> Rinchan, that's funny.


I just love all the name, esp Ginger (since our new puppy is Ginger).


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I talked to my boyfriend's brother last night, and he said he had been looking at Alaskan Husky's lately! He just wasn't sure where to go about finding a reputable place. I'm going to send them the link to the puppy page today and see what they think. Also, they have been wanting TWO puppies at one time. Before I could tell them they're nuts his girlfriend says she always had two puppies at a time and knew that people are vehemently against it but she loves it. They'd like to get them into sled pulling and being out and about with them in the winter (big snow boarders). So, I hope they are stricken by your pups like I am!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

How cool!!! Thanks for sending them the link to my pups' page!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I just took a study break and looked thru all the pics on facebook. Congrats - they're all beautiful! I really hope they go to DF'ers so we can see what they look like all grown up!

*Chants*: "I cannot have another dog, I cannot have another dog"


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

And now my phone is blowing up! Guess who they love? CLOVE. ; ) They also are buzzing about Nutmeg.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

But _I_ might want Nutmeggg!!! *sighs*

I need to make up my mind quick if I ever want a puppy.


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

But, but _I_ might want Nutmeg _too_!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Never fear. After I sent the pictures, answered all their questions, I get a text a few hours later that says they're not going to get a puppy and let them know in a few months if I know any thing about any other Siberian or Alaskan Husky litters. Ugh. Don't know why I talk to anyone.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Never fear. After I sent the pictures, answered all their questions, I get a text a few hours later that says they're not going to get a puppy and let them know in a few months if I know any thing about any other Siberian or Alaskan Husky litters. Ugh. Don't know why I talk to anyone.


Do you know why they had a sudden change of heart?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Do you know why they had a sudden change of heart?


Probably just got too excited in the first place without thinking about it. I do it all the time. Want a dog, but know it's not a great idea, and I generally come to that conclusion after I sit down and talk it out. I think the biggest factor is probably that their elderly dog is on his way out (he has become very incontinent lately and showing a lot of signs that he is getting near the end) so I imagine in the end they might have decided to wait until his time.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Aww! Well, I'm glad they made their decision so quickly! Too bad, that would've been cool. 

DJetzel and Morrwyn, I still don't have any committment on Nutmeg from anyone, so he's still up for grabs! But, the whole litter is going to be 7 weeks on Tuesday and I'm going to start advertising more aggressively for any pups that are left. I would LOVE to have them all spoken for, or on their way to new homes, at 8 weeks.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm just projecting because I could have lived vicariously through their ownership.  Magpie would love a puppy so much.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

So, a question for anyone who's rehomed ANY dog or puppy. I have an application here (NOT from a DFer, so nobody worry  ) that looks great on paper (in fact, really great: stable life situation, fenced yard, recreational musher, already owns Sibes, dogs are housepets) but I just don't FEEL right about this application. I'm not sure why. I can't think of a proper reason to deny this application but I can't get over that gut feeling. It doesn't help that this app is out-of-state and they want the pup to be shipped (not willing to drive out to get her), so I would not even get to meet the new family or hand her off myself.

Anyone have any advice? Stories about following your gut feeling and it turned out to be the right choice, or maybe on the other hand, even stories of being TOO paranoid? 

I have to admit a personal bias might also be factoring into this. It's Ginger who would be going to this person, and I admit I'm biased because she is my favorite (yes, I have a favorite. Bad puppy momma!) and I have a somewhat "protective" attitude towards her. (I do with all the pups, actually, but especially with her.)

Thoughts, please? Be honest.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

nekomi said:


> Aww! Well, I'm glad they made their decision so quickly! Too bad, that would've been cool.
> 
> DJetzel and Morrwyn, I still don't have any committment on Nutmeg from anyone, so he's still up for grabs! But, the whole litter is going to be 7 weeks on Tuesday and I'm going to start advertising more aggressively for any pups that are left. I would LOVE to have them all spoken for, or on their way to new homes, at 8 weeks.


I've been talking it over with the BF, we're trying to make a final decision soon, but don't hold out for us. As much as I want him, if you find someone else that has serious interest, by all means, get those pups to good homes!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

It's incredibly rare for me to be on board with any litter of puppies, but as nekomi had nothing to do with Linney getting pregnant, *yay puppies!* 

I've been away from DF for several months and missed the whole big shebang, so I just made myself a big bowl of popcorn, pulled up my favorite pandora station, and started reading. Yes, I read the entire thread, beginning to end, in case anyone was wondering! Phew. I even watched some of the youtube videos and looked at the FB pics earlier today.

What a crazy thing to have happen! I'm glad that the kennel has been supportive, even offering to take the pups if needed. And the pics you posted a couple of days ago, nekomi - the suspected alaskan x pit mixes - the first one was absolutely stunning. Whoever takes these pups better send you pics, and hopefully you can post them here for us. I'm particularly interested to see how the brindles are going to change as they grow up!

On a separate note, northern breeds generally aren't my cup of tea, but looking at some of these pics (particularly Linney), I just see what look to be very well built working dogs. There's no exaggeration of characteristics, like you see so often in show-bred lines. I'm realizing now that what I have objected to in the past in the northern breeds comes from ignorance on my part, never having seen a northern breed from working lines before (to my knowledge). It sounds like Alaskans represent pretty much everything I believe in: dogs bred for a purpose, regardless of breed mix.

Good luck placing the pups! I'm pulling for Zim!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Sounds good - take your time deciding, no pressure or anything on my part. As much as I wish that perfect homes would just spring out of thin air within the next week, it just isn't going to happen! 



GottaLuvMutts said:


> On a separate note, northern breeds generally aren't my cup of tea, but looking at some of these pics (particularly Linney), I just see what look to be very well built working dogs. There's no exaggeration of characteristics, like you see so often in show-bred lines. I'm realizing now that what I have objected to in the past in the northern breeds comes from ignorance on my part, never having seen a northern breed from working lines before (to my knowledge). It sounds like Alaskans represent pretty much everything I believe in: dogs bred for a purpose, regardless of breed mix.


That is exactly why I am so smitten with them as well! I don't like exaggeration in dogs; I believe firmly that form follows function, and to me the most beautiful dog in the world is the natural dog. I believe the Japanese have a saying that describes this exact natural, unpolished quality in their dog breeds, and I wish I could remember it now. Linney, especially, is one of the most lovely Alaskans I have personally seen. She is just so balanced, and her gaits - I have GOT to take a video of this girl in action. She has the most efficient, machinelike trot I have ever seen in a dog. I think she could literally trot for hours without tiring, and I think I could balance a glass of water on her back. She is so efficient and smooth. Just gorgeous to watch.

Edited to add that I remembered the word! Soboku - "artlessness", as in unadorned, simple, with original beauty.


----------



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

If we lived in a house right now I would have apped for Cinnamon, that girl caught me from the start. But we are in an apartment on a military base and we are at our two pet limit now. But I would do anything to have her coming to me!

I think if you are having doubts about an application, even unbased ones, then you shouldn't send a puppy off to them. If you could meet the people and resolve the feelings then it would be different, but if you send a puppy to them when you have doubts (especially your favorite puppy) then you could spend years wondering if you did the wrong thing. 

I followed this thread from the start, and your facebook posts. They are gorgeous pups


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Seriously right now Nekomi if Wally and Ianto were just a Year older I would be apping for one of your pups. Cause they are just gorgeous, but I don't think I can handle 3 dogs that close in age right now LOL. BUt good luck to whoever gets one, may they be DF'ers or others.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

nekomi said:


> So, a question for anyone who's rehomed ANY dog or puppy. I have an application here (NOT from a DFer, so nobody worry  ) that looks great on paper (in fact, really great: stable life situation, fenced yard, recreational musher, already owns Sibes, dogs are housepets) but I just don't FEEL right about this application. I'm not sure why. I can't think of a proper reason to deny this application but I can't get over that gut feeling. It doesn't help that this app is out-of-state and they want the pup to be shipped (not willing to drive out to get her), so I would not even get to meet the new family or hand her off myself.
> 
> Anyone have any advice? Stories about following your gut feeling and it turned out to be the right choice, or maybe on the other hand, even stories of being TOO paranoid?
> 
> ...


Go with your gut. Especially if you cannot meet this family or even see where she is going. Paper is easy to look great on. I did not follow my gut once and I regret it every day even though the situation is solved and Magpie is safe.
If you did not read the saga, my very own Magpie was a foster dog who was placed in a home that looked great on paper. Hell, I even met the lady and she was great. I also met her boyfriend, who lived out of state and was not a factor in things, and I had a bad feeling about him. He just seemed unsure of Magpie and in retrospect he made a few comments to the effect of her not adopting her, but his girlfriend seemed so sure and so I agreed. Magpie was there for two months and once we dog sat her and she was a brand new, happy dog as opposed to sickly and hiding in our bedroom all the time. Thought all was well.

Around the two month mark the woman messages me and tells me she is pregnant, come get her. I thought it was pretty sad, but I said I would come pick her up whenever she wanted. She messages me back and says she panicked, no, she loves Magpie and so I offer her help at any time and to take her back at any time. Then the next day I find her at our city animal control. She was dropped off "as a stray" and had been there long before her adopter told me she was going to keep her. She was three days away from being PTS. I pulled her, the woman did not respond to any of my phone calls or emails, and I now realized I should have NEVER placed her there if I didn't love it 100%.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

nekomi said:


> So, a question for anyone who's rehomed ANY dog or puppy. I have an application here (NOT from a DFer, so nobody worry  ) that looks great on paper (in fact, really great: stable life situation, fenced yard, recreational musher, already owns Sibes, dogs are housepets) but I just don't FEEL right about this application. I'm not sure why. I can't think of a proper reason to deny this application but I can't get over that gut feeling. It doesn't help that this app is out-of-state and they want the pup to be shipped (not willing to drive out to get her), so I would not even get to meet the new family or hand her off myself.
> 
> Anyone have any advice? Stories about following your gut feeling and it turned out to be the right choice, or maybe on the other hand, even stories of being TOO paranoid?
> 
> ...


I would say go with your gut but AFTER you speak to them on the phone. I personally wouldn't judge anyone for something as serious as a puppy without speaking on the phone. You don't need a reason to turn them down but you can surely say you don't want her to go to anyone you cannot personally meet, that you don't want to ship.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I agree with going with your gut especially for Ginger since I know she is so special to you. I didn't follow my gut once and have lived to regret it ever since. Now it's always my gut feeling that wins out. I know me and I know when something doesn't feel right. You'll find homes without having to worry about the pups future, it will just take time.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

nekomi said:


> So, a question for anyone who's rehomed ANY dog or puppy. I have an application here (NOT from a DFer, so nobody worry  ) that looks great on paper (in fact, really great: stable life situation, fenced yard, recreational musher, already owns Sibes, dogs are housepets) but I just don't FEEL right about this application. I'm not sure why. I can't think of a proper reason to deny this application but I can't get over that gut feeling. It doesn't help that this app is out-of-state and they want the pup to be shipped (not willing to drive out to get her), so I would not even get to meet the new family or hand her off myself.
> 
> Anyone have any advice? Stories about following your gut feeling and it turned out to be the right choice, or maybe on the other hand, even stories of being TOO paranoid?
> 
> ...


I also say go with your gut. Working at shelters, my directors have had feelings like this when approving applicants numerous times. Sometimes they go with them so we don't know the outcome, but many times for a dog that has been there a while, they've approved homes they didn't feel right about that looked great on paper. Almost all got returned, or had been sold, or drug from a moving car, etc. etc. I would ALWAYS follow my gut after seeing this stuff happen.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

nekomi said:


> That is exactly why I am so smitten with them as well! I don't like exaggeration in dogs; I believe firmly that form follows function, and to me the most beautiful dog in the world is the natural dog. I believe the Japanese have a saying that describes this exact natural, unpolished quality in their dog breeds, and I wish I could remember it now. Linney, especially, is one of the most lovely Alaskans I have personally seen. She is just so balanced, and her gaits - I have GOT to take a video of this girl in action. She has the most efficient, machinelike trot I have ever seen in a dog. I think she could literally trot for hours without tiring, and I think I could balance a glass of water on her back. She is so efficient and smooth. Just gorgeous to watch.


This is my point of view as well. I love seeing (and working with) a dog bred for a job. And for some reason, I especially like mixes bred for that purpose. Nekomi, I'm still working on the SO. I'm trying to give him some space so he can come around the idea on his own, but I'll start pushing harder in a few days. I've been emailing him pictures of Clove and Nutmeg. It's frustrating because I've never had to compromise with him about an animal before and I want one of your puppies. I'm committed! lol. Browsing craigslist for used skate skis.... Cuz if these pups are movers, there's no way we're just touring.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Im almost done filling out the application. Just a warning Nekomi, it's rather long, Im about to hit 9 pages. Im including some extra stuff that may be of interest to you. just being thorough.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Nekomi, could you email me the application? ([email protected])

I've got my boyfriend interested and we're seriously considering now. We'll probably talk more tonight and make our final decision, if so I want to have the application on hand. And I want to make sure I actually meet the requirements as well.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

waterbaby said:


> Browsing craigslist for used skate skis.... Cuz if these pups are movers, there's no way we're just touring.


Heheh, I was looking at skis all night last night. I'm fantasizing about a Maisy-Squash team someday.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Heheh, I was looking at skis all night last night. I'm fantasizing about a Maisy-Squash team someday.


It is sooooo much fun. So much. I bet conditions in MN are just perfect for skijoring.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

waterbaby said:


> It is sooooo much fun. So much. I bet conditions in MN are just perfect for skijoring.


Well I cross-country skied for years and years (although not so much lately - my old skis are still at my parents' but I shudder to think what kind of shape they're in) and yea, there are awesome conditions and tons of places to do it even in the more urban areas. I've never skijored before but a quick Google search has pointed me in the direction of a thriving skijoring community in the state, so we'll see.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Geez, I don't read this thread for a couple of days and lots of stuff going on! 

Go with your gut Nek...talk to them but like someone said, if you still don't like the feel of them, say you don't like to ship.

And I'm so glad that 2 DFers are hoping to take one. I haven't had a puppy in so long I have to live vicariously through all those on here. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Well I cross-country skied for years and years (although not so much lately - my old skis are still at my parents' but I shudder to think what kind of shape they're in) and yea, there are awesome conditions and tons of places to do it even in the more urban areas. I've never skijored before but a quick Google search has pointed me in the direction of a thriving skijoring community in the state, so we'll see.


So jealous. Stupid husband.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

waterbaby said:


> So jealous. Stupid husband.


You can do it...YES YOU CAN!!! :becky:


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm SO happy that so many DFers might be taking puppies. It would be awesome to see these puppies grow up. Then I'll know who to stalk when I'm ready to steal Nutmeg and Cinnamon and Clove ;-)


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> You can do it...YES YOU CAN!!! :becky:


Well, I've adopted the best strategy I can think of. And if Nutmeg goes to DJ and Clove to zim, then that's a fantastic worst-case-scenario. LOL. Aaaaand maybe he'll be so disappointed that he missed out on 2 beautiful dogs that it will be easy to convince him the 2nd time around.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> I'm SO happy that so many DFers might be taking puppies. It would be awesome to see these puppies grow up. Then I'll know who to stalk when I'm ready to steal Nutmeg and Cinnamon and Clove ;-)


:O

-messagetooshort-


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Uh huh.. yup.. you heard me.. I'm coming after YOU! Locked doors and moats will not deter me. Remember Bella has hypnotic laser eyes.. she'll make a diversion while I grab the puppy.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> Uh huh.. yup.. you heard me.. I'm coming after YOU! Locked doors and moats will not deter me. Remember Bella has hypnotic laser eyes.. she'll make a diversion while I grab the puppy.


Looks like I'll have to drop a few grand on Frag to be personal protection trained to keep you away! HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

That's what extra juicy steaks are for ;-)... maybe I should just make a preemptive strike and steal them all from Nekomi ... I can get Bandit and Tempo while I'm at it.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

waterbaby said:


> It is sooooo much fun. So much. I bet conditions in MN are just perfect for skijoring.


I'm not trying to rub it in, but I'm excited because I just found out there's a local event on February 12th. I think I'll go watch some skijoring and meet some people.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

sassafras said:


> I'm not trying to rub it in, but I'm excited because I just found out there's a local event on February 12th. I think I'll go watch some skijoring and meet some people.


That's awesome! I only know of one skijor event in my area. I've managed to meet some people that skijor locally and there's one specific area where people go a lot because it's groomed for skiing AND you can bring dogs, but there's not much in the way of organization around here. Will they have equipment for you to try it out with Maisy? And not that you'll run him, but you'll have Squash by then!

Oh, and you're not rubbing it in, we've had a fantastic winter so far. We've been out 3-4 days a week since Thanksgiving. It's just hard for us to do the more common speedy, skate ski version of skijoring. Too much snow.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

waterbaby said:


> Will they have equipment for you to try it out with Maisy? And not that you'll run him, but you'll have Squash by then!


It's not clear to me what kind of stuff they'll have available for non-participants. It says spectators are welcome, but I don't know if non-participating dogs are welcome. I don't think I'll bring her, I just want to watch and talk to people and start learning about it. I'm hoping to start by simply getting back into skiing shape myself for the remainder of this winter and maybe introduce Maisy to the idea of a harness and just being around the ski equipment in the backyard, I don't know that I'd actually do any skijoring until next year. Hopefully by the time Squash is old enough to participate, Maisy and I will know what the heck we're doing!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Well for all you Cinnamon fans, I have some good news and some bad news.

Bad news first...you can't have her, she's spoken for.

Good news...you will see her grow up on DF because I'm getting her! I've been biting my tongue and waiting for Nekomi's final approval for a while now, but I got her email today. I will be getting her on either Friday the 28th or Saturday the 29th. Nekomi is coming to NY for the Tug Hill Challenge and I will get Cinnamon from her there. 

Now for anyone who remembers my posts from the start, I have been in love with Nutmeg. However Nekomi and I decided that Nutmeg really needs a working home and Cinnamon is more of a snugglebug which is what my son wanted me to get. 

Now if I can just stay patient until the end of the month! I want my puppy!

:whoo: :clap2: :bounce:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

CONGRATS dear! Wow, you're going to have a full house!!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Well for all you Cinnamon fans, I have some good news and some bad news.
> 
> Bad news first...you can't have her, she's spoken for.
> 
> ...


Whoa, how awesome! I'm so excited!


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

y'all are killing me here, lol! That's awesome, Flash. I'm so glad we're going to get to see these pups grow up. They should be the collective DF mascots.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Well for all you Cinnamon fans, I have some good news and some bad news.
> 
> Bad news first...you can't have her, she's spoken for.
> 
> ...


Wow, 5 dogs in a year?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

barring one or two finalizing items to be ironed out, you will be adding either Nutmeg or Clove to the Born And Raised DF dogs list.

Nekomi if you check this, that should be worked out by the end of tomorrow. Ill bang out the details in an email after i finish my homework.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

waterbaby said:


> This is my point of view as well. I love seeing (and working with) a dog bred for a job. And for some reason, I especially like mixes bred for that purpose. Nekomi, I'm still working on the SO. I'm trying to give him some space so he can come around the idea on his own, but I'll start pushing harder in a few days. I've been emailing him pictures of Clove and Nutmeg. It's frustrating because I've never had to compromise with him about an animal before and I want one of your puppies. I'm committed! lol. Browsing craigslist for used skate skis.... Cuz if these pups are movers, there's no way we're just touring.


Sounds great!!! Let me know what you find out. I love your last line  Yes, I think these pups will be movers! I've spent a good part of the day attempting to get "stacked" photos of the pups, and think I will wait until my DH gets home to help me.  BUT, I can tell you they are all looking pretty fantastic. 



DJEtzel said:


> Hey Nekomi, could you email me the application? ([email protected])
> 
> I've got my boyfriend interested and we're seriously considering now. We'll probably talk more tonight and make our final decision, if so I want to have the application on hand. And I want to make sure I actually meet the requirements as well.


HOW DID I MISS THIS!? Yay! Sending it now!



sassafras said:


> I'm not trying to rub it in, but I'm excited because I just found out there's a local event on February 12th. I think I'll go watch some skijoring and meet some people.


How cool is that! You will love it.  I have to say, I am loving the looks of Squash these days. BIG huge paws, really solid boy. I can't wait to send you new pics!



waterbaby said:


> y'all are killing me here, lol! That's awesome, Flash. I'm so glad we're going to get to see these pups grow up. They should be the collective DF mascots.


Oh, I love it!  That's fantastic.



zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> barring one or two finalizing items to be ironed out, you will be adding either Nutmeg or Clove to the Born And Raised DF dogs list.
> 
> Nekomi if you check this, that should be worked out by the end of tomorrow. Ill bang out the details in an email after i finish my homework.


SWEET!!!!!!!!!! Doing the happy dance over here, Zim 



DJEtzel said:


> Wow, 5 dogs in a year?


After talking to Flash, talking to her vet, and discussing things at length, I think she is going to make a great home for Cinnamon.  After lots of chatting, the number of dogs in her home does not concern me at all. Besides, I added 5 dogs to my home last year, myself; not including the surprise pups! I understand that that's not something "typical" and certainly it can raise a red flag, but I feel good about where Cinny's going.

In any case, I can't believe how much this thread exploded since I last checked it. Wow!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Zim, please please please take Clove?

So let's see...
Sasafrass is taking Squash
Flash is taking Cinnamon
Zim is taking Clove or Nutmeg

This is fabulous...can't wait to see what they're like all grown up!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Yep, that's right!!

We also have Waterbaby who is interested in either Clove or Nutmeg, and DJetzel who is potentially interested in Nutmeg too.  Nothing set in stone yet though.

No one has spoken for Ginger yet! I hope she remains in the DF "family" too. She is my favorite of the litter.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

You guys are tempting me to take a little holiday trip to Nekomi's to see the pups before they scatter to the winds...


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Soooo pissed I just moved into the No Puppy Inn. With Squash gone, Ginger is my #2 pick. I mean, seriously:








Especially if those ears go UP!

ETA: Well, actually Linney is my second pick.  But I suppose she isn't in the pot for The DF Fantasy Puppy League.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Shaina said:


> You guys are tempting me to take a little holiday trip to Nekomi's to see the pups before they scatter to the winds...


Shaina, you totally should! 



RaeganW said:


> Soooo pissed I just moved into the No Puppy Inn. With Squash gone, Ginger is my #2 pick. I mean, seriously:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Yeah, Linney isn't going anywhere.  LOVE that girl. I never got a chance to tell everyone on DF the story of how I bought her, did I!? I'll have to do that soon.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nekomi, did you tell us how you got your other 2 new dogs? I think Martha and Hoover? (did I even get their names right?) Or did I just miss it?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

OK, I just tried my hand at taking "conformation" pics - they didn't turn out that great but they're better than nothing! 

Check them out, towards the bottom of the page:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=27437&id=155927414448445&saved



Michiyo-Fir said:


> Nekomi, did you tell us how you got your other 2 new dogs? I think Martha and Hoover? (did I even get their names right?) Or did I just miss it?


I thought I did, but maybe not!?

I'll sit back with a cup of hot chocolate tonight and post it all up.  Even dogs that aren't rescues can sometimes have pretty cool stories!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Just checked out the stacked pictures. I LOVE Ginger and Nutmeg's build! If I lived closer I would probably be yearning to sneak into your house and stealing them! >.>


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

nekomi said:


> After talking to Flash, talking to her vet, and discussing things at length, I think she is going to make a great home for Cinnamon.  After lots of chatting, the number of dogs in her home does not concern me at all. Besides, I added 5 dogs to my home last year, myself; not including the surprise pups! I understand that that's not something "typical" and certainly it can raise a red flag, but I feel good about where Cinny's going.


Oh, I didn't mean to make it sound that way, I just meant to make her sound crazy! LOL.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Sasafrass is taking Squash


Ok, y'all are going to have to excuse the ridiculously dorky pun that just popped into my head...

Sas-squash...
Sasquash...
SASQUATCH!

I think you need to call him that.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

DJEtzel said:


> Oh, I didn't mean to make it sound that way, I just meant to make her sound crazy! LOL.


LOL! Hey, it's no problem; hard to convey tone on the Internets. 



Michiyo-Fir said:


> Just checked out the stacked pictures. I LOVE Ginger and Nutmeg's build! If I lived closer I would probably be yearning to sneak into your house and stealing them! >.>


Ginger and Nutmeg are my favorites as well. I think they are the best pups in the litter.



GottaLuvMutts said:


> Ok, y'all are going to have to excuse the ridiculously dorky pun that just popped into my head...
> 
> Sas-squash...
> Sasquash...
> ...


LOL! With his big feet that would actually work.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Nekomi if you have a minute at some point could you do me a favor...?

take Clove to somewhere where there is no other dogs around and get a treat and see if you can hide in(with him watching) and see what he does? Also put a toy on a string and drag it a little for him and see what he does? and then do Nutmeg? and if you have a clicker see how they react to some basic clicker stuff? and give me a little short summary?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

So, poor Momma Linney just came in from a quick potty break in the deck kennel, and apparently got into it with somebody; she has a bad gash on the underside of her chin. *sigh* I have no idea how I missed it; I keep an ear on things when they're outside and I didn't hear a thing. I guess it's possible she caught her skin on something, but I just looked the kennel over and didn't find anything that could cause an injury. 

Just got off the phone with my vet, she's going in first thing tomorrow morning for an eval and maybe a couple of stitches. Ugh! Never a dull moment!!

Meanwhile, pups are all getting their vet check and first shots later in the morning, so in an odd kind of way, it actually worked out. Lin will go to the vet first thing, then they'll hold onto her and bring her back to my place when they come out to do the puppies. (I have the best vet in the world; they do house calls!!!)



zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> Nekomi if you have a minute at some point could you do me a favor...?
> 
> take Clove to somewhere where there is no other dogs around and get a treat and see if you can hide in(with him watching) and see what he does? Also put a toy on a string and drag it a little for him and see what he does? and then do Nutmeg? and if you have a clicker see how they react to some basic clicker stuff? and give me a little short summary?


Sure thing!! I was hoping to start some clicker work with the pups anyhow. I'll start that eval tonight.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

DJ - I think most of my family would probably agree with you that I'm crazy. No harm, no foul. :wink:

Nekomi - Thanks again for the vote of confidence. 

Just to reassure everyone, I'm not becoming a dog hoarder (at least I don't think so). I really planned to stop at 2 with Flash and Colt. Before we got Colt, I had applied to foster at several rescues and didn't hear anything. When I got the call on Timber, I actually thought it over for a week before agreeing and even then, it was as a foster. When his food aggressions arose, I didn't feel right letting him go until it was under control which it really is....here. I'm afraid it would start over at new home (if there were other dogs) and the new owners wouldn't work as hard as I did. Besides he was my childhood dream dog. So we decided to keep him. He actually cries if we don't let him eat in the same room as Flash and Colt now and they (including fearful Colt) show no nervousness anymore with him eating there. I still am totally vigilant at every meal and the only other person I would trust to feed them is my son. When I was called up again for Shanika, how could I say no. It was going into freezing temps, she was always an inside dog and she's 12. Once she was comfortable here and attached herself to my son I couldn't send her away. That's what brought us to 4 dogs.

Meanwhile I have secretly lusted over Nekomi's dogs since I first saw them but never figured I would actually ever have a chance at owning an Alaskan Husky myself. Unlike some of you younger DFers who still need to "sow your wild seeds", find good jobs, get a home and settle down before building your families...human or otherwise, I have done all those things. I'm definitely not over the hill at almost 47, but considering that getting a dog is at least a 15 year commitment, I don't want to wait forever to get another puppy. I have been at my job for over 12 years and at my profession for 20. Not the profession or job I always wanted but it's stable and there's alot to be said for that in this economy. I own my home although I may be moving in the next few months. My son's best friend who's like my second son wants to buy this house. It's close to his job, his family, his fiance's family, and he loves it. It is pretty far from my job and although the yard is good sized for the dogs, the house is kind of tiny. I have actually found a realtor who had 4 dogs herself and understands what I'm saying about mudrooms and crate space and such. If I find the right thing closer to work, I will be moving but within the same general area. Otherwise I may refinance to get money for a small addition or some kind of remodeling.

Sorry to be so OT and long winded but I want to put everyone at ease. I plan to do right by Cinnamon and Nekomi and if I ever feel like trouble I would go back to her and you guys for suggestions. But I think we're okay. My son is an adult (21) in case any readers didn't know. He is a big help with the dogs and I actually consider Shanika his. He is the reason we are getting Cinnamon because he wants a cuddler and Nekomi says she is.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> DJ - I think most of my family would probably agree with you that I'm crazy. No harm, no foul. :wink:
> 
> Nekomi - Thanks again for the vote of confidence.
> 
> ...


Diane, I didn't mean to make you feel like you had to explain yourself or think we think you're a hoarder! I was just kidding about that!  

_I_ know you have a stable life and such just by hearing you talk, you shouldn't feel like you have to explain yourself to anyone!


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Hmm Ginger has one of the best faces I've seen in such a young puppy! Man I'd love to see her come rollar blading with me...I can already see that big old chest moving on the hills around here...Ah so tempting!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Diane, I didn't mean to make you feel like you had to explain yourself or think we think you're a hoarder! I was just kidding about that!
> 
> _I_ know you have a stable life and such just by hearing you talk, you shouldn't feel like you have to explain yourself to anyone!


Sorry but I take a lot of crap from my family who aren't dog lovers. I guess I was feeling a little defensive. :grouphug:

I don't really know a lot of other dog people personally (in person that is). Most people at work are cat people and the few dog people there complain about them or just use them for hunting. My mother really doesn't care for dogs AT ALL. I feel like a stranger sometimes amongst my own family. That's why I spend so much time here! :wave:


----------



## MountainDogz (Dec 19, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean flash, my family and friends have never understood my love for dogs! Its so hard not having people around in day to day life that share your interests and love for dogs!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Flash, I also totally get what you're saying. For the longest time, I had a LOT of issues with some of my family members over the dogs. Like you, I had several people insinuate I was hoarding.  It stung deeply, and I felt alienated from my family and friends. Many days, it felt like my whole identity was tied up in the dogs, and it seemed no one could look past them and see ME - i.e., no one wanted to talk to me about anything else in my life, and they acted as if I HAD no life apart from my dogs. (YES, they are a HUGE part of my life and they are my family, but they are not my only interest either. I did have an interesting, full life before dogs!  )

Thankfully, I can tell you from experience that if you just stick to your guns, do your absolute best by your dogs, and refuse to let their words get to you, it DOES get better. The best thing I ever did was stop ACTING embarrassed and just talk about my dogs proudly and confidently. Eventually, they got the message and nowadays, they actually love the dogs, love the sport (mushing) and can see that it is a life passion of mine. So hang in there, things WILL get better.  Your attitude around your family will make the biggest impact of all in their views.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

On a lighter note, did anyone else giggle when Nekomi said that she "talked to flash" about the whole puppy situation? I forgot FlashTheRottwuggle's username here started with "Flash"... and I was like... "She had a conversation with the dog about a new puppy!? She may be taking this a biiiiit too far." lol. XD


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Sorry but I take a lot of crap from my family who aren't dog lovers. I guess I was feeling a little defensive. :grouphug:
> 
> I don't really know a lot of other dog people personally (in person that is). Most people at work are cat people and the few dog people there complain about them or just use them for hunting. My mother really doesn't care for dogs AT ALL. I feel like a stranger sometimes amongst my own family. That's why I spend so much time here! :wave:


Don't feel bad. I get fiercely defensive over having four dogs because whenever I say we have four dogs, most if not all people say "FOUR?!" and it nags at me that they make it sound like I've done something wrong.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Don't feel bad. I get fiercely defensive over having four dogs because whenever I say we have four dogs, most if not all people say "FOUR?!" and it nags at me that they make it sound like I've done something wrong.


Just imagine if you had eight


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Heck when Webster joined our family, making the household dog population *two*, my gramma referred to us as "the kennel" and, when my parents' dog disappeared, suggested I give them my "spare" so we could all be returned to the proper one dog/household ratio. lol


ETA: Note that I say the above with no bitterness at all, truly. My family and its view of life as it should be cracks me up.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

nekomi said:


> Just imagine if you had eight


That is my dream number! I have gotten a solid 6 out of the boyfriend, but I'm still pushing for 8.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Eight is fun, but super crazy at times! Pack management is alternately a joy, or a nightmare, depending on the dogs' moods. Crates are a must, having lots of property is a godsend. An understanding partner/spouse is also a must.  And a strong sense of self to put up with the negative comments you will have to endure!

To me, there is nothing more fun than playing with the whole pack of doggers, or napping with a big crowd of fluffy huskies. Some of my fondest pet-related memories include me snuggled under my covers, with two cats on my pillow and a dog curled up on my feet, and several other canines sleeping soundly on their beds or on the floor next to me. Oh, and that scenario also makes it impossible to sleep in.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh believe me, I feel the "YOU HAVE FOUR DOGS?!" comment too.

I have this relative that drops her kiddos off every once in a while because they like to spend time with me, and the last couple times they have come over to visit, their mother makes the comment with much sarcasm "Man, you REALLY need another dog." 

And you know what, I do  I would LOVE, another three dogs! but another dog added to my pack is going to be a few years 

**WANTS GINGER**


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't remember what it was like to not have a dog, let alone all four. I brought Smalls home when I was 20, and Jack came along a year and a half later, followed by Jonas a few short months later. Magpie didn't come along for almost two years after Jack (if the math in my head is right). I always ask my boyfriend if he remembers when it was just Jack and Smalls and he says "It used to JUST be Jack and Smalls?" 

Honestly, our house does not feel complete to me. This crew is the laziest group of dogs ever. I take Jack out to run, but honestly, it seems like he isn't even thrilled to do it anymore and just goes because I leash him. Every one likes one walk in the evening and I can barely drag them off the couch for that. Smalls was my hell hound, now she's a lick the couch and lay on her fat butt kind of gal.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I can't remember what it was like to not have a dog, let alone all four. I brought Smalls home when I was 20, and Jack came along a year and a half later, followed by Jonas a few short months later. Magpie didn't come along for almost two years after Jack (if the math in my head is right). I always ask my boyfriend if he remembers when it was just Jack and Smalls and he says "It used to JUST be Jack and Smalls?"
> 
> Honestly, our house does not feel complete to me. This crew is the laziest group of dogs ever. I take Jack out to run, but honestly, it seems like he isn't even thrilled to do it anymore and just goes because I leash him. Every one likes one walk in the evening and I can barely drag them off the couch for that. Smalls was my hell hound, now she's a lick the couch and lay on her fat butt kind of gal.


I felt like that before I got Aija, everyone just kind of layed around, Nellie did enjoy some fetch but she still was never opposed to going back inside and plopping onto the couch. Then Aija came along, and she goes about 100 MPH always, I no longer find myself bored, haha.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Jare said:


> I felt like that before I got Aija, everyone just kind of layed around, Nellie did enjoy some fetch but she still was never opposed to going back inside and plopping onto the couch. Then Aija came along, and she goes about 100 MPH always, I no longer find myself bored, haha.


That is my Magpie, but as the joke goes in our house, nobody likes Magpie. Her and I literally play fetch for hours. I thought the ball ban we have in our house would deter her, but it does not. She brings me stuffies to toss. She harasses Jack and Smalls on a constant basis, but knows Jonas isn't down to play (though, I said it would NEVER happen, but now he will play tug with her AND I've caught him starting a few games of play with her.) They will give her a few minutes of play, but mostly snark at her. In fact, I have completely reconsidered a puppy BECAUSE of her love to play, or hopefully I can find an adult who has the same zest for dog pals that she does. She does not play rude in any way, but I think her loud bear noises put off the dogs when she tries to start play.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> That is my Magpie,* but as the joke goes in our house, nobody likes Magpie*. Her and I literally play fetch for hours. I thought the ball ban we have in our house would deter her, but it does not. She brings me stuffies to toss. She harasses Jack and Smalls on a constant basis, but knows Jonas isn't down to play (though, I said it would NEVER happen, but now he will play tug with her AND I've caught him starting a few games of play with her.) They will give her a few minutes of play, but mostly snark at her. In fact, I have completely reconsidered a puppy BECAUSE of her love to play, or hopefully I can find an adult who has the same zest for dog pals that she does. She does not play rude in any way, but I think her loud bear noises put off the dogs when she tries to start play.


Ha! Thats how everyone is with Aija because shes always up for some kind of game, shes always setting her drooly de-stuffed toys on guests lap and giving them that "Will you PLEASE play with me?!" look. She also harasses the other dogs, Jack, surprisingly sometimes joins in, but NEVER Biscuit, she old and grumpy and is having none of her endless energy routine. The thing that I find funny is, before Aija, Nellie was the young one of the group and would try to play with the other dogs and get the snark, but now it's Aija harassing Nellie and I always tease that now Nellie knows how the other dogs feel.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Meanwhile I have secretly lusted over Nekomi's dogs since I first saw them but never figured I would actually ever have a chance at owning an Alaskan Husky myself. Unlike some of you younger DFers who still need to "sow your wild seeds", find good jobs, get a home and settle down before building your families...human or otherwise, I have done all those things. I'm definitely not over the hill at almost 47, but considering that getting a dog is at least a 15 year commitment, I don't want to wait forever to get another puppy. I have been at my job for over 12 years and at my profession for 20. Not the profession or job I always wanted but it's stable and there's alot to be said for that in this economy. I own my home although I may be moving in the next few months. My son's best friend who's like my second son wants to buy this house. It's close to his job, his family, his fiance's family, and he loves it. It is pretty far from my job and although the yard is good sized for the dogs, the house is kind of tiny. I have actually found a realtor who had 4 dogs herself and understands what I'm saying about mudrooms and crate space and such. If I find the right thing closer to work, I will be moving but within the same general area. Otherwise I may refinance to get money for a small addition or some kind of remodeling.
> 
> Sorry to be so OT and long winded but I want to put everyone at ease. I plan to do right by Cinnamon and Nekomi and if I ever feel like trouble I would go back to her and you guys for suggestions. But I think we're okay. My son is an adult (21) in case any readers didn't know. He is a big help with the dogs and I actually consider Shanika his. He is the reason we are getting Cinnamon because he wants a cuddler and Nekomi says she is.


You certainly didn't need to put anyone at ease, except Nekomi but it was nice reading all that! I thought you WERE one of the young DF'ers! I'm 50, not over the hill but like you, a puppy is a lotta years commitment and our new pup Ginger is our last puppy.



FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Sorry but I take a lot of crap from my family who aren't dog lovers. I guess I was feeling a little defensive. :grouphug:
> 
> I don't really know a lot of other dog people personally (in person that is). Most people at work are cat people and the few dog people there complain about them or just use them for hunting. My mother really doesn't care for dogs AT ALL. I feel like a stranger sometimes amongst my own family. That's why I spend so much time here! :wave:


I grew up (outside of Buffalo btw) in a family where the only pets allowed were fish. I had to wait til I was married with two kids, 27yrs old, before I finally got my dog. My son & his wife have two dogs & a cat but outside of that, that's it. Cousins in NY have dogs but none have three, let alone three parrots to round out the zoo!

Hey Nekomi, did you ever envision some of the pups ending up in homes of DF'ers?


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> On a lighter note, did anyone else giggle when Nekomi said that she "talked to flash" about the whole puppy situation? I forgot FlashTheRottwuggle's username here started with "Flash"... and I was like... "She had a conversation with the dog about a new puppy!? She may be taking this a biiiiit too far." lol. XD


LMAO! Actually I did discuss it with the dogs (I have a tendency to have alot of conversations with the dogs since my son is busy on Xbox and the rest of my family doesn't ever understand me). When I asked if they wanted a new little sister, they all just looked at me. When I asked if they wanted a puppy, Shanika rolled on her side and groaned, Timber and Colt just stared at me with dumb looks (they excel at this) and Flash ran to the front window and looked out. So at least Flash is on board and excited! LOL



Nekomi said:


> Just imagine if you had eight


Don't tempt me! :wink:



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I can't remember what it was like to not have a dog, let alone all four.


I do. I was seeing a counsellor for depression and on anti-depressants. Now I only get depressed when I'm away from the dogs. :wink:



InkedMarie said:


> You certainly didn't need to put anyone at ease, except Nekomi but it was nice reading all that! I thought you WERE one of the young DF'ers! I'm 50, not over the hill but like you, a puppy is a lotta years commitment and our new pup Ginger is our last puppy.


Thank you and THANK YOU (for the age thing!). I think because I spend the majority of my time with the dogs and my 21 yo son and his friends (playing video games mostly), it keeps me younger. Both my sisters (one older and one younger) act like they're over the hill sometimes. Also it is possible that Cinnamon will be my last puppy (never say never though).


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

We're going to be up to 3 dogs this year, and by 2013/2014, there will be 4, soooo....


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

All 4 of my dogs became mine within the last 18 months. I am at the city's maximum before having to apply for a kennel license :laugh: My family and my husband's family harass us endlessly about the "dog problem" as they like to call it.. they feel we are tying ourselves down with responsibility when we should be out enjoying life. When we mention having kids, they are all for it though, especially since they think that kids will oust the resident dogs. They're very mistaken.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Ok, y'all are going to have to excuse the ridiculously dorky pun that just popped into my head...
> 
> Sas-squash...
> Sasquash...
> ...


I smell a nickname!


Honestly, I can't even imagine having just one dog anymore. Unless I end up in a living situation that absolutely prohibits it, I'll always have multiple dogs.

ETA: I just looked at the stack-y pictures on the Facebook page... omg! SO HARD TO BE PATIENT!


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

I definitely think my wife and I will always have 2 dogs. It is lonely when we take one dog for a walk, gotta have one for each of us.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Xeph said:


> We're going to be up to 3 dogs this year, and by 2013/2014, there will be 4, soooo....


Did I miss something?  Who are you adding to your crew this year? 



sassafras said:


> I smell a nickname!
> 
> 
> Honestly, I can't even imagine having just one dog anymore. Unless I end up in a living situation that absolutely prohibits it, I'll always have multiple dogs.
> ...


LOL! I know, I was the same way waiting for Tempo to come home!!

Just wait, give it a few weeks after you have him, and you'll be wishing he had stayed with me longer!!!  (just kidding!)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Who are you adding to your crew this year?


Strauss's working replacement  A puppy from Eichenluft. I'm actually going to be sending off the deposit today.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> LMAO! Actually I did discuss it with the dogs (I have a tendency to have alot of conversations with the dogs since my son is busy on Xbox and the rest of my family doesn't ever understand me). When I asked if they wanted a new little sister, they all just looked at me. When I asked if they wanted a puppy, Shanika rolled on her side and groaned, Timber and Colt just stared at me with dumb looks (they excel at this) and Flash ran to the front window and looked out. So at least Flash is on board and excited! LOL


LOL, she's waiting for her to come!  

I ask Frag a lot of questions to. Jon and I were talking about adding a puppy recently and I did the same; "Fwaddams, do you want a little brother or sister?" he tilted his head and started barking at the door. *shrugs* It's obviously completely normal to talk to your dogs as if they speak english, but _Nekomi_ having a conversation with your dogs about it would definitely strike me as strange.


----------



## LiveLaughDogs (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow, I can't imagine ever finding out that one of my dogs was pregnant, when she's not supposed to be.. but I’d imagine that I would have to be a bit me excited too lol.
Well, congrats on the new pups.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Puppies had their first vet checkup today! Our vet came out to our house today and checked the puppies over, listening to their hearts, lungs, checking their little tummies, teeth, ears, and temperatures. They also had their first set of shots! I've been working very closely with my vet throughout this entire process, but she and I agreed that the pups didn't need to be seen earlier, unless there was an obvious issue that required attention. All their vet care up to this point has been performed by me with vet approval - the initial whelping, dewclaw removal, deworming regimen, and a round of antibiotic when the pups appeared to be developing a slight respiratory issue a few weeks ago.

Anyway, all the puppies did beautifully with the vet, licking and wagging at her as she took their temperature, opened their mouths and gave the shots. No one was phased at all by the handling, which made me a proud puppy momma!  The vet was really impressed with their health and said they all looked huge, healthy and very strong.

The only potential issue to report is that Cinnamon has a very low Grade 1 heart murmur. My vet feels that it will resolve itself in 3 weeks, and nothing to be concerned about at this stage. Anyone have any information on heart murmurs in puppies that I could read?

Other than that, no issues and the pups are great. The vet is going to bring a record book over for each puppy that I can pass on to their new homes.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

nekomi said:


> Puppies had their first vet checkup today! Our vet came out to our house today and checked the puppies over, listening to their hearts, lungs, checking their little tummies, teeth, ears, and temperatures. They also had their first set of shots! I've been working very closely with my vet throughout this entire process, but she and I agreed that the pups didn't need to be seen earlier, unless there was an obvious issue that required attention. All their vet care up to this point has been performed by me with vet approval - the initial whelping, dewclaw removal, deworming regimen, and a round of antibiotic when the pups appeared to be developing a slight respiratory issue a few weeks ago.
> 
> Anyway, all the puppies did beautifully with the vet, licking and wagging at her as she took their temperature, opened their mouths and gave the shots. No one was phased at all by the handling, which made me a proud puppy momma!  The vet was really impressed with their health and said they all looked huge, healthy and very strong.
> 
> ...


That's awesome that they did so well. 

See...I knew in the end Cinnamon was meant to be with me. I was told once that I have a low grade heart murmur but it's been several years now since any doctor could detect it again. I'll be doing some research as well but it doesn't change my mind about wanting her. Maybe it's good that she is the one coming to a not so active household as opposed to a working/very athletic household. 

Sounds like you did great as a puppy momma Nekomi!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't know ANYTHING about heart murmurs, but do you think the murmur could be why she's so much more laid back?

If so, if she did recover from it in a few weeks, would she turn into an energetic spaz like the rest of them? Watch out Flash, you might be in for a rollercoaster! XD


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Bring her on...Timber needs some competition! :rockon:

Here is an article I found on Heart Murmurs. I particularly would like to draw your attention to the section on a "benign or "innocent" murmur". I will be having my vet check Cinnamon regularly but I'm thinking it's this.


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

I reallllly hope Clove goes to a DF home! He is my favorite.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Here is an article I found on Heart Murmurs. I particularly would like to draw your attention to the section on a "benign or "innocent" murmur". I will be having my vet check Cinnamon regularly but I'm thinking it's this.


Heheh, I was just going to link to that exact article! IME at this age unless the murmur is very loud or the puppy is otherwise obviously abnormal, the vast majority of murmurs are these innocent murmurs that just go away as they mature. 


In other news, I got my new skis/boots/poles today! Mostly courtesy of holiday gift cards I had been hoarding until I decided what I wanted - which is even better! Squee!


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

sassafras said:


> In other news, I got my new skis/boots/poles today! Mostly courtesy of holiday gift cards I had been hoarding until I decided what I wanted - which is even better! Squee!


Ooh, let's see! What kind/brand?


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

nekomi said:


> The only potential issue to report is that Cinnamon has a very low Grade 1 heart murmur. My vet feels that it will resolve itself in 3 weeks, and nothing to be concerned about at this stage. Anyone have any information on heart murmurs in puppies that I could read?


Oh no, Cinnamon is my favorite! Hope everything gets resolved


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

waterbaby said:


> Ooh, let's see! What kind/brand?


They are Salomon, this ski and this boot. There's a place here that does a pretty good package deal for the skis/bindings/boots/poles together. Even with the package and the gift cards it was actually a little pricier than I had originally intended (isn't it always?) but my feet are freakishly wide and hard to fit and I wanted to be sure to get boots that really fit me well and comfortably from the get-go instead of skimping. 

Here they are with "Mr. Unconcerned About the New Skis in his Living Room".


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> It's obviously completely normal to talk to your dogs as if they speak english, but _Nekomi_ having a conversation with your dogs about it would definitely strike me as strange.


I have a feeling if Nekomi came to my house, her conversations would be with Timber. And believe me, that boy can vocalize when he wants to! :lalala:


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> Nekomi if you have a minute at some point could you do me a favor...?
> 
> take Clove to somewhere where there is no other dogs around and get a treat and see if you can hide in(with him watching) and see what he does? Also put a toy on a string and drag it a little for him and see what he does? and then do Nutmeg? and if you have a clicker see how they react to some basic clicker stuff? and give me a little short summary?


What are you looking for here, Zim? I ask because I have often thought that if I was adopting a dog I might want to test certain things before picking. One thing I have always thought I would test for is offering behaviors, like a 101 things to do with a box game. Pebbles is the worst about offering behaviors, so I would like my next dog to be a bit more creative. I was also thinking I would try a bit of clicker stuff as well. But anyway, I would like to know some of the things you are looking for. 

Don't answer if you don't want to influence Nekomi's observations/response! You can PM me if you want.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle;946380
Thank you and THANK YOU (for the age thing!). I think because I spend the majority of my time with the dogs and my 21 yo son and his friends (playing video games mostly) said:


> I have a bad back, right hip & knees so while I don't think I act 50, I sometimes feel twice that age! I never say never to a puppy but if I ever have another, it'll have to be an older one, like my Ginger. I forgot to ask this morning, you're in NY; I have no idea where Nekomi is but are you driving to pick up Cinnamon or having her shipped?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Pynzie said:


> What are you looking for here, Zim? I ask because I have often thought that if I was adopting a dog I might want to test certain things before picking. One thing I have always thought I would test for is offering behaviors, like a 101 things to do with a box game. Pebbles is the worst about offering behaviors, so I would like my next dog to be a bit more creative. I was also thinking I would try a bit of clicker stuff as well. But anyway, I would like to know some of the things you are looking for.
> 
> Don't answer if you don't want to influence Nekomi's observations/response! You can PM me if you want.


general reactions to various stimulus in multiple contexts. interest in chasing is a good sign for prey drive. the more intense the interest, higher prey drive the dog likely has, being that you're testing them before a lot of taught behaviors have been instilled and they're more likely to act upon natural inclinations. willingness to dig, or interact with the environment in order to dig out or access a food treat indicates food motivation, the more intense the willingness to act, the higher the food motivation likely is. the clicker stuff is basically just a primer. the earlier the exposure to the clicker, the easier it tends to come. another test is to isolate them for just a minute or two with a toy or tshirt or something familiar and see if they act out while alone or if they check the environment out..or if they have excessive trouble when exposed to the idea of being alone. you let them do what they will(puppy proofed) and record it if possible. if you have a pup that freaks out or wets himself or screams terribly, there may be some nervous issues later on, and id want to be careful about SA in a puppy like that and make sure to train with the idea of "im coming back" in mind right from the get go. the meaning of things kinda depends on their reaction and your ability to gauge how typical or atypical a reaction is. the more puppies you have seen, the better you'll be able to see it. and these things are not 100% bomb proof indicators. they give you a generalized sketch of the pup's natural inclinations. Nurture can alter a lot. it's helpful also to do repeated tests in different places.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> I have a bad back, right hip & knees so while I don't think I act 50, I sometimes feel twice that age! I never say never to a puppy but if I ever have another, it'll have to be an older one, like my Ginger. I forgot to ask this morning, you're in NY; I have no idea where Nekomi is but are you driving to pick up Cinnamon or having her shipped?


Actually InkedMarie, I have a non-union of my right fibula. I was slammed into twice by a pit bull 23 1/2 years ago and nobody including the hospital would believe a dog could break my leg. They refused to xray it and it took me 6 weeks to find someone to xray it to find out the fibula was broken into two pieces. Then the doctors (orthopedic sports specialists at that) said it would heal fine. Xrays in 2004 and again in 2010 confirm it is still broken, heavily calcified but not joined. The two sections shift back and forth on each other and yes, they can ache sometimes (especially cold or rainy weather). So I have had a broken leg for 1/2 my life now.

As far as picking up Cinnamon, Nekomi is coming to NY on Friday the 28th to race in the Tug Hill Challenge in Lorraine, NY. It's 3 hours north of me but I plan to meet her there to get Cinnamon and meet her and some of her dogs, possibly even watch a race or two.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Actually InkedMarie, I have a non-union of my right fibula. I was slammed into twice by a pit bull 23 1/2 years ago and nobody including the hospital would believe a dog could break my leg. They refused to xray it and it took me 6 weeks to find someone to xray it to find out the fibula was broken into two pieces. Then the doctors (orthopedic sports specialists at that) said it would heal fine. Xrays in 2004 and again in 2010 confirm it is still broken, heavily calcified but not joined. The two sections shift back and forth on each other and yes, they can ache sometimes (especially cold or rainy weather). So I have had a broken leg for 1/2 my life now.
> 
> As far as picking up Cinnamon, Nekomi is coming to NY on Friday the 28th to race in the Tug Hill Challenge in Lorraine, NY. It's 3 hours north of me but I plan to meet her there to get Cinnamon and meet her and some of her dogs, possibly even watch a race or two.


It's just Marie, if you want...sorry bout your fibula, YIKES! Hell getting older sometimes, LOL. Make sure you take pics when you meet Nekomi and Cinnamon! If they're not posted here, someone friend me on FB so I can see please! This is so exciting


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

If I could get one I would pick this puppy









They are all gorgeous but this one looks special! (we aren't getting anymore dogs though)


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> It's just Marie, if you want...sorry bout your fibula, YIKES! Hell getting older sometimes, LOL. Make sure you take pics when you meet Nekomi and Cinnamon! If they're not posted here, someone friend me on FB so I can see please! This is so exciting


Definitely there will be pictures! What's your name on FB Marie? I'm Diane Hogan Mundrick. There is also a DF private group that you can be added to if you'd like.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i have been stalking this thread since the beginning and as much as i would love to add another pup right now, i know the time isn't right. my 2 husky boys keep me going as is and i really want to really start re-searching activities i can do with them before i add another dog. not to mention my akita is going through some health issues, so we are dealing with that...but aside from off topic ramble here lol
i just want to say i'm so happy that there are DFers adopting these pups, i really really really hope Zim takes clove ( no pressure or anything  ) becuase he is by far my favorite. i hope there are tons more pictures posted by those that are getting pups ( or add me on facebook or something) so i can live through y'all right now.
nekomi, you have done a wonderful job with these 'suprise' pups, and you can really tell by the pictures you post and from what the vet said. sounds some very well rounded pups!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Definitely there will be pictures! What's your name on FB Marie? I'm Diane Hogan Mundrick. There is also a DF private group that you can be added to if you'd like.


I'll fB you a message, first name is Marie. I;m in the group but to be honest, I never think to go there. I asked a couple times if anyone would like me to start the group that FB has that is like this, with threads, when you answer, it can come to your email (like DF) but last I saw, no one responded.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

InkedMarie said:


> I'll fB you a message, first name is Marie. I;m in the group but to be honest, I never think to go there. I asked a couple times if anyone would like me to start the group that FB has that is like this, with threads, when you answer, it can come to your email (like DF) but last I saw, no one responded.


I'm not sure what you mean Marie. You can set up FB and DF to do the same thing (which I don't like). So I am confused (but then I'm on pain killers )


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

I just skimmed the entire thread. So exciting and the pups are precious! So neat that some forum members will be getting pups! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

sassafras said:


> I smell a nickname!


LOL, awesome!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I am so excited and Happy and I can NOT wait to watch these little guys grow up LOL!


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

sassafras said:


> They are Salomon, this ski and this boot.


Oh nice! They look pretty versatile. You could do a little backcountry touring with those too, I think. Those boots look nice too. There's an annoying tendency right now for outside plastic supports that are soooooo uncomfortable (on me - obviously most people don't have issues). Especially for the NNN BC bindings. Right now I'm skiing in a pair of boots that are a full size too big because it's the only all-leather pair I could find last year when my old boots fell apart.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> I'm not sure what you mean Marie. You can set up FB and DF to do the same thing (which I don't like). So I am confused (but then I'm on pain killers )


Maybe there's more than one FB DF group....the one I'm on hasn't had activity, it appears, in a month. It's not even really a group, more of a "like" thing, I think. I'm in a couple other groups on FB that are actual groups, where when a new thread is posted, it comes to your email box, if you have it set up that way. For *me*, that is easier than trying to remember to go to the group on FB and see if anything is new


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> Maybe there's more than one FB DF group....the one I'm on hasn't had activity, it appears, in a month. It's not even really a group, more of a "like" thing, I think. I'm in a couple other groups on FB that are actual groups, where when a new thread is posted, it comes to your email box, if you have it set up that way. For *me*, that is easier than trying to remember to go to the group on FB and see if anything is new


Oh, that isn't the group we're talking about, Marie! There is a new one that Twab started, just like what you're talking about. I get updates to my inbox so that I know what's happenin and I can check fb to see things I care about.  I don't know if you can add people to the group that aren't your friends, but if you would like to add me as a friend real quick, I can invite you to the group.  (Red posts pictures of the rotties a lot! [incentive])


My name on FB is Danielle Etzel, and my profile picture is of me and Frag.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Oh, that isn't the group we're talking about, Marie! There is a new one that Twab started, just like what you're talking about. I get updates to my inbox so that I know what's happenin and I can check fb to see things I care about.  I don't know if you can add people to the group that aren't your friends, but if you would like to add me as a friend real quick, I can invite you to the group.  (Red posts pictures of the rotties a lot! [incentive])
> 
> 
> My name on FB is Danielle Etzel, and my profile picture is of me and Frag.


 OOH! I'm missing out on rottie pups too? I'll add you!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

waterbaby said:


> Oh nice! They look pretty versatile. You could do a little backcountry touring with those too, I think. Those boots look nice too. There's an annoying tendency right now for outside plastic supports that are soooooo uncomfortable (on me - obviously most people don't have issues). Especially for the NNN BC bindings. Right now I'm skiing in a pair of boots that are a full size too big because it's the only all-leather pair I could find last year when my old boots fell apart.


Yea, I wanted to get back into it with kind of a generalist mindset so I had some options. I think I'll be ok off groomed trails around here, although I won't be very speedy or doing any super deep-snow trailblazing. ;-)

I couldn't believe how uncomfortable a lot of the boots were. Just really digging into my ankles. I mean, some support is nice but I can imagine my ankles just being totally bruised by the end of an outing. These are suuuuuper comfortable.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Sooo can we get an update on which pups are going where? I saw the thread about Ginger )) but just curious


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Shaina said:


> Sooo can we get an update on which pups are going where? I saw the thread about Ginger )) but just curious


I'm meeting her at the Tug Hill Challenge in Lorraine, NY this Friday to pick up Cinnamon! :clap2:


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm driving out next weekend to pick up Squash (and probably bring back Ginger for 3Lab at the same time).


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

Yup, sounds like I'll be getting Ginger (unless Nekomi should think Nutmeg is a better fit, but it's looking like Ginger here). 
Is Zim still taking a pup?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks all  And I hope you are getting lots of sleep now...might as well be rested going into it lolol Good luck



3Lab said:


> Is Zim still taking a pup?


Wondering the same


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

And has Clove been spoken for as well?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> And has Clove been spoken for as well?


I think Nekomi said in the other thread that Clove and Nutmeg don't have permanent homes yet.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

wish I could win the lottery and take Clove and Nutmeg, I have a Ginger here, they'd fit right in (name wise anyway)!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Most of you have probably already seen the pics of Cinnamon on Facebook, but for those few who haven't joined us there, here's a few for you:


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

shes so cute...and i'm jealous you got to meet nekomi's pups!!

i think i need an invite ( if thats okay) to the DF facebook group


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

That would be great, my FB name is Diane Hogan Mundrick. Send me a friend request and let me know it is you and I will add you to the group.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> That would be great, my FB name is Diane Hogan Mundrick. Send me a friend request and let me know it is you and I will add you to the group.


i sent you a request, but before i could type who i was, keno stepped on the keyboard lol
but i'm tiffany shuman lofton!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

She's so adorable, and the brindling on her face is so lovely! I love the sleepy puppy pictures.  It's amazing how much they've grown when you go back and look through all the pictures. 



Next weekend can't come fast enough, squee!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

sassafras said:


> She's so adorable, and the brindling on her face is so lovely! I love the sleepy puppy pictures.  It's amazing how much they've grown when you go back and look through all the pictures.


I agree. She's even more beautiful in the flesh. Pictures don't do her justice. We are so in love with her.



> Next weekend can't come fast enough, squee!


I know how you feel. Last week was unbearable for me. Good luck with the wait, have a great trip, and get pics of Tacoma and Willow. I didn't get to meet those two. Tempo is a wild thing. She is so much fun. We tried to steal her but didn't get away with it! LOL


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh she is so pretty. I'm glad to finally see the photos - I couldn't figure out how to see them on the FB group. It will be fun to wach her grow up (she was my favorite).


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

Ahhhh Flash! She's home I am so excited for you! 
She is just beautiful, and my has she grown, wowza! Love it. 
I'm jealous you met Tempo; I'm a huge fan of hers


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

tempo reminds me so much like keno. from their structure and coloring, right down to personality!

i'm so happy we get to see most of these pups grow up!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

princesstiffany said:


> i sent you a request, but before i could type who i was, keno stepped on the keyboard lol
> but i'm tiffany shuman lofton!


You should be on the group now Tiffany!



melaka said:


> Oh she is so pretty. I'm glad to finally see the photos - I couldn't figure out how to see them on the FB group. It will be fun to wach her grow up (she was my favorite).


If we are friends on FB, you should be able to go to my profile and view all my photos. I've got tons there of all the doggers.



3Lab said:


> Ahhhh Flash! She's home I am so excited for you!
> She is just beautiful, and my has she grown, wowza! Love it.
> I'm jealous you met Tempo; I'm a huge fan of hers


We are loving her so much! Amanda (Nekomi) called her "laid back" but she has just been a dynamo! She keeps chasing big Timber around and he keeps running from her!

And yes, Tempo was awesome! He kept jumping up into our arms and was bouncing around everywhere. He jumped into the backseat of my son's car so I told Amanda we were taking him. She said a definite no! LOL



princesstiffany said:


> tempo reminds me so much like keno. from their structure and coloring, right down to personality!
> 
> i'm so happy we get to see most of these pups grow up!


Tempo must keep Amanda and Byron VERY busy! He is a real energy source of his own! All the dogs seemed very eager to be out of the truck and get on with the racing! Bandit is even more handsome in the flesh but calmer and more...sophisticated, shall I say...than Tempo. Linney, Martha and Hoover are beautiful and very sweet. Loki was a little tornado too, barking and jumping. You could tell they were all excited to be on a trip and going to race. 

Here's a couple pics after Tempo jumped in my son's arms and was twisting about:



















Amanda has pics of Tempo in my arms and pics of my son and Cinnamon and I on her camera to download when she gets home.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm. so. jealous. You got to meet Bandit. I love him. He's so freaking handsome.

Cinny is so adorable. I love the video of her chasing Timber in the snow. You should post it here. It's so cute!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> If we are friends on FB, you should be able to go to my profile and view all my photos. I've got tons there of all the doggers.


Ah, Ok, I just sent you a friend request. I didn't see anywhere I could put a message in my request, or a way to even send you an email there, so I'm just posing this here. Karen is my name on there and Buffy is in my avatar.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry, we had dinner, watched a movie, walked the dogs and played with Cinny, but I'm back now. 



pittsabowawa said:


> I'm. so. jealous. You got to meet Bandit. I love him. He's so freaking handsome.
> 
> Cinny is so adorable. I love the video of her chasing Timber in the snow. You should post it here. It's so cute!


Yes, Bandit was awesome in the flesh but not as outgoing as Tempo. She was a pistol!

I planned to put the videos here for any non-FB users but hadn't gotten to it yet. 



melaka said:


> Ah, Ok, I just sent you a friend request. I didn't see anywhere I could put a message in my request, or a way to even send you an email there, so I'm just posing this here. Karen is my name on there and Buffy is in my avatar.


I just accepted, so you should be able to view them now.

Here is the video pittsabowawa was talking about with Cinny chasing Timber in the snow

and here's one of Cinny and Flash playing tug of war


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

The videos are cute - she looks so cute when she runs. It's cool to see the other dogs "in action" too.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL, I'm loving the videos!! Cinnamon is just so full of puppy crazy! Just the way I like it  I can't wait to see the vid of Tempo too, she's my favourite.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

love the videos Diane! Keep them and the pictures coming!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Here were a couple pics I had on my phone of Cinnamon from Friday when we picked her up:



















I guess she was planning on driving!


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww! I just missed Cinny and you guys. I was at Tug Hill today 

So glad she's gone to a good home, where we can see her grow!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

JessRU09 said:


> Aww! I just missed Cinny and you guys. I was at Tug Hill today
> 
> So glad she's gone to a good home, where we can see her grow!


Aww, that's too bad! I would have loved to stay and watch some of the racing but we had to get back to the other doggers and didn't want Cinny out in the cold too long. Maybe I'll come back up next year and bring Cinny.

Here's another video of the doggers playing in the yard and Colt doing some of his fast running.

Also I have been playing around pulling snapshots out of the videos and here is a cute series with Cinnamon:










































And here is a pic I pulled out of a video that I am absolutely in love with!










And here's a cute pic:


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's a video of Cinnamon trying to get Shanika to play.

My youtube channel is dkm4464 if anyone wants to see all the videos I have there.


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

Diane! 
I am loving alllll the Cinny updates. She is fitting in so well, and she looks like she's a bit of a pistol  
Keep the pup-dates coming (i.e. videos and photos). 

I hate to wish away time....but, bring on Sunday, I'm dying here!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

3Lab said:


> Diane!
> I am loving alllll the Cinny updates. She is fitting in so well, and she looks like she's a bit of a pistol
> Keep the pup-dates coming (i.e. videos and photos).
> 
> I hate to wish away time....but, bring on Sunday, I'm dying here!


Yes she is a pistol! And Nekomi said that SHE'S the LAID BACK one!?!?! :crazy:

You and Sassafras need to be afraid...be VERY afraid! :help: Just kidding! :wink:

She is so much fun! Flash and Colt are warming to her. Timber plays great with her outside but seems afraid of her inside. She loves to follow him around and he's trying to hide behind my recliner and everything to get away. Shanika doesn't pay attention to her, so Cinnamon keeps trying to get in her face and gets growled at but so far Shanika hasn't snapped at her. 

Flash was chewing on an old marrow bone and Cinny tried to take it right out of Flash's mouth. Flash growled at her a few times and then gave her a warning snap (didn't touch her) but Cinny growled right back and snapped back, grabbing Flash by the ear! Yet Flash is the one least afraid of her. Cinny also hides behind Flash outside if Colt and Timber start chasing her too much. Flash just gives them a look and they walk away. At which point of course, Cinny chases them again! :doh:

I don't think there's going to be a dull moment around here now! op2:


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Yes she is a pistol! And Nekomi said that SHE'S the LAID BACK one!?!?! :crazy:
> 
> You and Sassafras need to be afraid...be VERY afraid! :help: Just kidding! :wink:


Heheh, nekomi said that Squash is the most laid back of the litter. But - still a puppy of course. 

Pip will be unimpressed, but Maisy will be in HEAVEN. I've been telling her all weekend "your little broooooother is coming soon!".


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

I was told Ms Ginger is not very laid back, and is quite a busy-body! Ut-oh! 
She's going to keep us on our toes.

....Lord knows we have plenty of snow for her to enjoy, as well!



FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Yes she is a pistol! And Nekomi said that SHE'S the LAID BACK one!?!?! :crazy:
> 
> You and Sassafras need to be afraid...be VERY afraid! :help: Just kidding! :wink:
> 
> ...


This cracked me up! Girl's got 'tude!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

3Lab said:


> This cracked me up! Girl's got 'tude!


Yes she does. 

Flash comes unhinged when someone knocks on the door, walks a dog by the front walk or a cat walks by. She goes back and forth between her beagle bay and her Rottie deep-throated growl/bark. It's hysterical (if not annoying when you are trying to watch TV and the wind blows and makes a noise outside  ). Now Cinnamon is following her around and barking too. And that little girl can bark! 

When we got Timber, we were told he was afraid of the previous foster's 7 Dachshunds. So I don't think he likes little dogs. I'm sure once she gets a little more size on her, they are all going to be BFFs.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

For those who are interested, I have just started a new thread entitled The Adventures of Cinnamon and her Pack. I will be posting pics, videos and stories of Cinnamon as she grows up there. I believe this was a requirement of getting one of the Pumpkin Pie Litter, was it not?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Puppy update... 

Ginger is up for grabs again! Clove, Nutmeg and Ginger are still available. I have someone coming tomorrow to take a look at the pups - a great home, local, with wonderful references, lots of Sibe experience and a recreational musher. More news tomorrow evening...


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

nekomi said:


> Puppy update...
> 
> Ginger is up for grabs again!


What happened?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Not sure I'm at liberty to say, but if 3Labs wants to chime in she'll fill everyone in.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I thought Zim was taking one?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Zim also had to back out.  Again, I'll leave it up to her if she wants to provide the details. 

In both cases I really don't blame either 3Labs or Zim! They both had life circumstances come up beyond their control.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. She seemed so excited about getting Ginger. 

I'm sorry for you as well. It seems you are having a tough time placing the last three and they are all so adorable. I'll vouch for that fact that the Pumpkin Pie litter pups are muscular and energetic. Maybe a little psycho, LOL, but I think they will be excellent working dogs.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Awh, that's too bad! I did hear about Zim's situation and not being able to get Clove and I know she was bummed, hope nothing too bad is keeping 3lab from Ginger. 

Wishing you luck, Nekomi, in finding homes for the last three!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Wish I could have another dog, I'm jonesen for Ginger bad!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Little Ginger came with me to the Post Office today!  What a sweetie...


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Nekomi - Are you having any luck finding homes for the other 3? Don't tell me I have to make a road trip to Ohio.


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Someone from DF needs to step up and adopt Clove! I neeeed Clove pictures in my future.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Can I get the application to send to a friend? She has woofer and Pit experience, but she is currently looking for a pup and expressed interested when I mentioned the litter.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Yes, absolutely TWAB! I'm writing from my mobile but will email when I'm back at my PC.



FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Nekomi - Are you having any luck finding homes for the other 3? Don't tell me I have to make a road trip to Ohio.


LOL Diane!! Don't you have your hands full with Cinny?  We are down to 2 now - Nutmeg was adopted earlier this week!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Great! My email is my user name at hotmail.com.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

nekomi said:


> LOL Diane!! Don't you have your hands full with Cinny?  We are down to 2 now - Nutmeg was adopted earlier this week!


Of course I do but you KNOW I'm insane! Please tell me Nutmeg went to someone we will see pictures from! Was it that Ron that asked about him on facebook?


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

Sorry to keep everyone in suspense! Things have been very, exciting at our house!
My husband I found out we are pregnant. We have had some troubles, and due to past health issues it was thought I might not be able to have a baby, so we are so excited! 
We had discussed having kids in the future with Nekomi, and how it would work fine with Ginger and a baby, but we were thinking it would be a couple years, and thought we'd have to do some medical things to even get pregnant. In that case, all would have been fine.

We didn't think it was fair to a baby or Ginger to bring Ginger into the mix right now. 
We are far enough along to tell people, so my doc suspects it will be a healthy pregnancy!

I am so bummed about the pup though--we were so excited! Daisy and Lola got some puppy toys today that were meant for Ginger!  
I do so hope she finds a wonderful home!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I answered my own question, Nekomi, by looking at the facebook photo albums. Nutmeg looks like he got an awesome home. Squash looks very content with Karen (Sassafras). 

3Lab...you don't know how relieved I am that it wasn't BAD news that kept you from getting Ginger! Congrats on the upcoming new addition!!

BTW Nekomi...could we see some updated pics of Ginger and Clove? PLEASEEEEEE!!??!!??!! :clap2:


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

3Lab: puppies, yay! Oops, not quite, BABY, YAY!!!!!!! I am so happy for you, many congrats to you and your husband. Wishes for an easy pregnancy and easy delivery!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Yea I was glad to hear it was a happy reason for not getting a puppy and not a sad reason.

I think the car ride would have been much more eventful with Ginger along. She was very, very sweet but also such a pistol. 

In other news, now that I have actually set my eyes upon a wolf-dog in the flesh (nekomi's Tacoma), I'm amazed at how really, really different they look than dogs. I've looked at so many pictures in the threads discussing it here while still not quite getting the difference, but seeing him really made it obvious. I had a light-bulb "how could people make this mistake?" moment, but it really took seeing him in person for that to happen. He was very handsome, for sure, but definitely NOT a dog.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I so wish I could have another dog right now ::sigh:: Would love another high drive nutcase to have fun with


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

> We had discussed having kids in the future with Nekomi


Ok - this cracked me up.

And congrats! Human Puppies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

nekomi, is this the Native dog food you use? If so, I just found out there's a store about 2 miles away from my house that carries it.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I believe that's the one Sassafras. Nekomi admits it's not the best food but her dogs do good on it.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> I believe that's the one Sassafras. Nekomi admits it's not the best food but her dogs do good on it.


Since I can get it locally, I think I'll go ahead and switch back to it. We're not having as bad of a diarrhea problem as you did, but his stools are fairly soft.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

MEMORIES top thanks to this thread being mentioned in another.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Ahehe, once I found it so I could link to it, I read through the whole thing again. I was just dying at the pictures of them when they were all wee babies together.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I just read it and have been laughing so hard, especially when you said somewhere you were hoping for a Maisy/Squash team. <3


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I know, right? I was totally joking AND IT CAME TRUE.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

And I tried so hard to place Shambles and.. wait how the hell did I end up with Shambles?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

As I recall, he rode in on a Range Rover.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I had to read through the whole things,lol!! I now have a question as a newbie Those words at best. How did you get one fo the pups?? This thread put me back in puppy fever!! My dad has said no thirty time this week to me about another dog though.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sassafras said:


> As I recall, he rode in on a Range Rover.


Sounds like an interesting sitcom. 



momtolabs said:


> I had to read through the whole things,lol!! I now have a question as a newbie Those words at best. How did you get one fo the pups?? This thread put me back in puppy fever!! My dad has said no thirty time this week to me about another dog though.


Man, if I piece it together properly in my Shambles addled brain, Nekomi posted a follow up thread about being concerned about placing Shambles (then Clove) in a home in Ohio due to rampant BSL. I offered to foster him and try for a home here, as in my city BSL is not present and we manage to fight it back when it comes up, so Shammy yammy came here where he really was a foster until I believe around 8 months or so I declared him ours. Around 6 months old he started some pretty intense resource guarding so he was on adoptable hiatus after I talked to Nekomi and many others from DF because I did not feel comfortable adopting him out as he was. By that point it was just silly not to call him ours. 

If you ask my boyfriend how it went down, I tricked him into "fostering" when I really wanted to keep him. You decide who is more credible.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh, and I should clarify the BSL was a concern because Shambles was/is bully looking to any one who doesn't know any thing. And I say it was a valid concern. EVERY ONE guesses Shambles is mixed with Pit, sigh.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I saw the link to this thread but didn't click it because I was in a rush and skimming. 
When I saw that this thread was updated, yet old I thought 'oh lord, another grave digger bringing up a fight'
I read the first few pages then started skimming for pictures. I didn't know what I was looking at until the pictures with the names came up and when I got to Squash I said 'whoa... nuh uh, that's not _Squash._ ... IT IS SQUASH"

Then I came to this:


sassafras said:


> Heheh, I was looking at skis all night last night. I'm fantasizing about a Maisy-Squash team someday.


How awesome is this? xD


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, I used to fight Sass to trade me Squashie for Shammy, but we have come to realize they are VERY much brothers and the trade off would only be in coat color.

If any one is interested in what life is like with old Sham, I have a dark video. Sound is what is important here..

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=665119075989


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Well, I used to fight Sass to trade me Squashie for Shammy, but we have come to realize they are VERY much brothers and the trade off would only be in coat color.
> 
> If any one is interested in what life is like with old Sham, I have a dark video. Sound is what is important here..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=665119075989


 he has a loud bark!!!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Well, I used to fight Sass to trade me Squashie for Shammy, but we have come to realize they are VERY much brothers and the trade off would only be in coat color.


It's true. Many times I see a picture, or a video, or hear a story about Shammy and think "oh god they are so much the same." Just imagine Shammy as a white dog in TWAB's video and that's pretty much Squash. If I closed my eyes and heard that bark I wouldn't know which one it was.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

This thread keeps getting neater and neater xD


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Sass and TWAB, it's like watching a family reunion!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

momtolabs said:


> he has a loud bark!!!


Sister, you don't know the half of it. Guy LOVES TO BARK. 



InkedMarie said:


> Sass and TWAB, it's like watching a family reunion!


I hope one day they can meet again.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

It was fun reading your very first posts Sassafras, because you definitely had a thing for Squash in particular from the beginning. I've just been reading through and being like *giggle* Aw, she doesn't know yet.


----------

